# Brexit survival guide: Stockpiling Food



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2018)

A no-deal Brexit survival guide: what food to stockpile


> With news that the government is planning to stock up on processed foods in case we crash out, what should ordinary shoppers be looking to bulk buy?


What has Urban started stockpiling?

​


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

There is halloumi in the little shop on my street so I don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2018)

Turkey not in EU so my Raki and cheap fags diet will continue just as it was


----------



## Sue (Jul 21, 2018)

So you know that shortage of halloumi, beer, crisps and crumpets..?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2018)

Beer. Just like every week tbh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2018)

Aldi has just the thing right now :-


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Turkey not in EU so my Raki and cheap fags diet will continue just as it was


Add in some cheese and that's a diet I could get into.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2018)

Bread, butter, cheese and coffee OK, right?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2018)

> So, while you’re stockpiling canned goods, buy a stash of seed packets, too.


 yeah I'll grow some fucking wheat on my windowsill


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> yeah I'll grow some fucking wheat on my windowsill



Well that’s why I voted Brexit


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2018)

I think I could make it for about 6 weeks if I ate sparingly. Do have a habit of bulk buying reduced goods


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2018)

I’ve been taking a lot of lunch time naps in this heat. 

Or stockpiling siestas as my Guardian column will describe it.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm going to stockpile all the traditional British fare I can:

Chicken Tikka Masala
Pizza
Kebabs
Southern fried chicken
Lasagne
Chow mein
Sushi

The list's almost endless.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 21, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I'm going to stockpile all the traditional British fare I can:
> 
> Chicken Tikka Masala
> Pizza
> ...


but no sauerkraut or baguettes eh?


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh how Mrs Voltz sighed and rolled her eyes when I put in my "Zombie Apocalypse" home delivery order with Sainsbury's not that long ago

Granted the bulk of the order was "her" Full Fat Fever Tree Mediterranean Tonic in tins as they don't seem to be stocked actually "in" supermarkets now, but I still had to "make it up" to a sensible amount with an assortment of tinned goods

She's not laughing now though . . . prudent, I think is the word I'd use . . . and there's still plenty of space in the "cupboard under the stairs"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> but no sauerkraut or baguettes eh?


You could just about get away with calling the baguette a British staple now but sauerkraut...? Not likely!


----------



## JimW (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> but no sauerkraut or baguettes eh?



Don't be ridiculous. I won't eat any foreign muck.


----------



## Mrs D (Jul 21, 2018)

No doubt we’ll survive on all the produce in the abandoned foreign shops, like those Polish minimarts, as all the staff will flee overnight back to Europe. Aldi and Lidl’s have plenty of familiar items for those unfamiliar with kopitka and zrazy.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 21, 2018)

Where has all the tonic gone?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> Where has all the tonic gone?


Is it a result of the CO2 shortage?

Why the CO2 shortage really matters


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 21, 2018)

No panic - we used to move (by rail of course) , Stranraer area made Feta cheese in Interfrigo wagons to Europe. 

To quote the 1951 phrase "Britain can make it" ....

Wine may be a problem in terms of quantity , maybe time to plough up swathes of suburban Surrey for the national interest vineyards....


----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Wine may be a problem in terms of quantity , maybe time to plough up swathes of suburban Surrey for the national interest vineyards....



Maybe a problem in terms of quantity but not in terms of *quality*.

Some British "Table Wines" (i.e. regional wines) are feckin' amazing. Do *not* underestimate the quality of some of the wines made in jolly old England.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2018)

Is this a good time to get into curing meats?

Have always fancied a bash at it, and if chorizo and parma ham and such like are going to be hard to come by next year, then I could make a viable business out of it.

Plus, I don't want to see that smug cunt Alex James creaming off all the luxury product profits


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Is this a good time to get into curing meats?
> 
> Have always fancied a bash at it, and if chorizo and parma ham and such like are going to be hard to come by next year, then I could make a viable business out of it.
> 
> Plus, I don't want to see that smug cunt Alex James creaming off all the luxury product profits



I thought you were planning to farm snails, anyway?


----------



## iona (Jul 21, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought you were planning to farm snails, anyway?



Snail salami, mmm... 

You'd probably eat that mind, you fucking wrongun fbm


----------



## sealion (Jul 21, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Is this a good time to get into curing meats?
> 
> Have always fancied a bash at it, and if chorizo and parma ham and such like are going to be hard to come by next year, then I could make a viable business out of it.


spitfire had a thread going about this, i think.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 21, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Maybe a problem in terms of quantity but not in terms of *quality*.
> 
> Some British "Table Wines" (i.e. regional wines) are feckin' amazing. Do *not* underestimate the quality of some of the wines made in jolly old England.



And Wales - the Vale of Glamorgan vineyard was up for sale a couple of years ago - by selling the house and getting some good friends to do the same - we could have managed it ....the "terroir" on limestone is not far off the French , we do have, not far away the Frithsden vineyard , been in business since the Romans.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2018)

iona said:


> Snail salami, mmm...
> 
> You'd probably eat that mind, you fucking wrongun fbm



I'd give it a go.  Anything beast is edible with enough chilli added to it.

Fez909 will be opening a nationwide chain of snail kebab shops to save the country from starvation.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought you were planning to farm snails, anyway?


My snail farm* broke only the other day actually. I think the dream is over.

*A cheap fishbowl I bought when I first thought about snail farming however many years ago it was now? Been in the garden next to my front door since then. Cat smashed it last week. 



iona said:


> Snail salami, mmm...
> 
> You'd probably eat that mind, you fucking wrongun fbm


Snail army! Snail army! Snail...amy? Snailami


----------



## scifisam (Jul 21, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I think I could make it for about 6 weeks if I ate sparingly. Do have a habit of bulk buying reduced goods



The four of us in my flat could easily survive for a couple of months. A lifetime of apocalypse fiction plus an over-reaction to childhood food poverty means that I always have tons and tons of food in. And tons of toilet roll, importantly.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 21, 2018)

Break-in gear, rope, and weapons.

Heh, only kidding


----------



## kebabking (Jul 21, 2018)

3.5 tonnes of baked beans and a shotgun.

Bring it on, fuckaaaaazzzz!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyway, we'd survive.  Porridge for breakfast every day (water and salt only as they are readily available in Blighty), neeps and tatties for every other meal.  And slugs and snails.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Is this a good time to get into curing meats?
> 
> Have always fancied a bash at it, and if chorizo and parma ham and such like are going to be hard to come by next year, then I could make a viable business out of it.
> 
> Plus, I don't want to see that smug cunt Alex James creaming off all the luxury product profits


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Is this a good time to get into curing meats?
> 
> Have always fancied a bash at it, and if chorizo and parma ham and such like are going to be hard to come by next year, then I could make a viable business out of it.
> 
> Plus, I don't want to see that smug cunt Alex James creaming off all the luxury product profits


Not a good idea
Hot dogs and other cured meats may cause mania, new study finds


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2018)

Cured meats cause mania?

I think you'll find the evidence is right in front of you. Grinning manically. Grinding up another family pet...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)

Best hurry up


----------



## Gromit (Jul 22, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Maybe a problem in terms of quantity but not in terms of *quality*.
> 
> Some British "Table Wines" (i.e. regional wines) are feckin' amazing. Do *not* underestimate the quality of some of the wines made in jolly old England.


They never criticised quality. 

But why worry when Californian and Australian wines are far superior to European wine?
It's not like Trump will suddenly start inventing random tariffs n shit, oh wait.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2018)

I'll stick to my characterful French wine - though that seems to have dried-up already at my local Aldi.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 22, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll stick to my characterful French wine - though that seems to have dried-up already at my local Aldi.



Better get that bramble wine made.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 22, 2018)

Start bee keeping. Honey and mead.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Start bee keeping. Honey and mead.


After brexit the EU rules on pesticides will be gone and your bee's will ALL die. 

Buy powdered honey


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Break-in gear, rope, and weapons.
> 
> Heh, only kidding


Somehow I ended up on a US  apocalypse prepper Facebook group .   Amongst the homely tips for elderflower cordial and diy patio furniture are tips for seeing off your neighbours.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Somehow I ended up on a US  apocalypse prepper Facebook group .   Amongst the homely tips for elderflower cordial and diy patio furniture are tips for seeing off your neighbours.



Some poor bugger lived off prepper food for a week.

I Only Ate Doomsday Prepper Food for a Week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)

Wise Company 60 Serving Gourmet Seasoned Freeze Dried Meat Grab and Go Bucket 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006RLOKW0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_QxgvBb5Y14EHD


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Wise Company 60 Serving Gourmet Seasoned Freeze Dried Meat Grab and Go Bucket
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006RLOKW0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_QxgvBb5Y14EHD



The distinctly odd Jim Bakker.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The distinctly odd Jim Bakker.



Got to admire the guy for selling buckets of crap for $2,500


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Got to admire the guy for selling buckets of crap for $2,500



It's morbidly fascinating - just how fucking brazen can these people be, selling buckets o' shit for loads of money.  It looks disgusting food anyway - I'd rather die in the zombie apocalypse than eat that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's morbidly fascinating - just how fucking brazen can these people be, selling buckets o' shit for loads of money.  It looks disgusting food anyway - I'd rather die in the zombie apocalypse than eat that.


Selling stuff that nobody is actually going to eat ever! It will all just be stored in cellars or barns or whatever. It's amazing!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Selling stuff that nobody is actually going to eat ever! It will all just be stored in cellars or barns or whatever. It's amazing!



Not to mention that they start the clip displaying eight years worth of food.  I know I like to eat the same thing on a regular basis (tomatoes/rice), but even I'd get bored of nothing but that for eight years.  

I bet people stockpile this stuff only when it comes to the crunch and they have to use it they find the insects have made their way in, and they have bucket after bucket of seething, glistening cockroach larvae.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2018)

It's not just food! Bakker's web site sells all sorts of crap; mostly at incredibly high prices too 

A mere $2,500 for a 100W solar panel, inverter and battery - 2018 Basic Fuel-Less Generator Offer | The Jim Bakker Show Store

Edited to add: 

More lousy prices. They sell a "4 gallon" bucket of brown rice for... $60 

Yes, 11.8Kg of brown rice that's all it is. Brown rice is £1.50 a kilo at our local Sainsbury but you can buy in a bucket via the god-botherer and pay waaaay over the odds.

I can see me spending all day on this fruitcake's site


----------



## moochedit (Jul 22, 2018)

It's the millennium bug again  

Mad Max here we come.

How soon will people turn to cannibalism?


----------



## moose (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm desperately worried about the continued availability of Veggie Colin Caterpillars at M&S. Impossible to stockpile them, unless I keep them in someone else's house


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

a_chap said:


> It's not just food! Bakker's web site sells all sorts of crap; mostly at incredibly high prices too
> 
> A mere $2,500 for a 100W solar panel, inverter and battery - 2018 Basic Fuel-Less Generator Offer | The Jim Bakker Show Store
> 
> ...



But its for gaaahd.  

How else does he fund his telly bollocks.   



moose said:


> I'm desperately worried about the continued availability of Veggie Colin Caterpillars at M&S. Impossible to stockpile them, unless I keep them in someone else's house



Want me to keep an apocalypse stockpile?  I could relatively easily dodge the zombie hordes to deliver them to Macc.


----------



## Supine (Jul 22, 2018)

How long does brie last in a fridge?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2018)

we should set up plans to round up and slaughter the chief exiters to feed the masses


Grove, Boris and Moggs

we can call it blue soylent


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> we should set up plans to round up and slaughter the chief exiters to feed the masses
> 
> 
> Grove, Boris and Moggs
> ...



It'd make everyone bilious.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> we should set up plans to round up and slaughter the chief exiters to feed the masses
> 
> 
> Grove, Boris and Moggs
> ...



Honestly as much as I dislike the idea of killing without eating I could not eat any of those bastards unless we were all in the Andes.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2018)

Supine said:


> How long does brie last in a fridge?



In my experience . . . a lifetime - unless Mrs Voltz spots it, in which case a LOT less, maybe not even until that evening


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2018)

Supine said:


> How long does brie last in a fridge?


put a few wheels in next to your casks of balsamic vinegar


----------



## kebabking (Jul 22, 2018)

Can you grow Avacado in a poly-tunnel?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Can you grow Avacado in a poly-tunnel?


Bob Flowerdew harvests bananas and pineapples in Norfolk apparently.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Can you grow Avacado in a poly-tunnel?



Cover yer arse in clingfilm, then possibly.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cover yer arse in clingfilm, then possibly.



I was in Durham today - Christ it's beautiful. Sat in on a service, and popped down to see Cuthbert and Bede.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2018)

venereal bede


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> yeah I'll grow some fucking wheat on my windowsill


I don't have any windowsills.   (Windows are mostly door-sized and open like doors) I will starve!


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You could just about get away with calling the baguette a British staple now but sauerkraut...? Not likely!


Well, chicken tikka masala in a_chap's list is more British than Indian, isn't it? Actually, the sauerkraut is an interesting one, because it occurs to me that we must at some point have had a tradition of pickling cabbage and most things, really, when we didn't have fridges.  

Ah! I just Googled "sauerkraut" and Wiki reckons sauerkraut originated in China. Heck, is there anything China didn't invent?  A great bunch of lads!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2018)

Celyn said:


> great bunch of lads!


And lasses.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Maybe a problem in terms of quantity but not in terms of *quality*.
> 
> Some British "Table Wines" (i.e. regional wines) are feckin' amazing. Do *not* underestimate the quality of some of the wines made in jolly old England.


Scotland does make wine but not at all much of it. However, we do make a hell of a lot of whisky and vodka and gin, so we should be able to organise some sensible north/south swaps. Ach, shit.  There's going to be a problem getting sherry casks for the whisky, though.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Well, chicken tikka masala in a_chap's list is more British than Indian, isn't it? Actually, the sauerkraut is an interesting one, because it occurs to me that we must at some point have had a tradition of pickling cabbage and most things, really, when we didn't have fridges.
> 
> Ah! I just Googled "sauerkraut" and Wiki reckons sauerkraut originated in China. Heck, is there anything China didn't invent?  A great bunch of lads!


See Korean Kim chi for details (I expect)


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyway, we'd survive.  Porridge for breakfast every day (water and salt only as they are readily available in Blighty), neeps and tatties for every other meal.  And slugs and snails.


Hmm, I reckon I might swap my slug and snail ration for more of the other things, like when soldiers who didn't smoke swapped their smokes for other blokes' chocolate and were extremely popular with their younger siblings when home on leave. (Probably quite popular with local young ladies too, come to think of it, so perhaps not *entirely* altruistic.)


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Celyn said:
> 
> 
> > A great bunch of lads!
> ...



I thought that was a Miles Jupp reference...


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Start bee keeping. Honey and mead.


Absolutely! All sing British patriotic songs - we'll mead again ...


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

Supine said:


> How long does brie last in a fridge?


You could run an experiment to find this out. IFF you are a person of great willpower, that is.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Absolutely! All sing British patriotic songs - we'll mead again ...



Don't look back in Onger.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Can you grow Avacado in a poly-tunnel?


No reason why not. Why you'd want to is quite another kettle of fish.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I thought that was a Miles Jupp reference...


Ahhhh. I love miles jupp. 
I see there are a lot of memes with that quote. 
Cheers a_chap.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

Re my post about the Chinese being a great bunch of lads, and Calamity1971's addition of lasses, I had thought I was quoting the holy word of Father Ted, but perhaps it is Miles Jupp. Never heard of him, though, so in my head, it's still from Father Ted. I will learn about MJ.



a_chap said:


> I thought that was a Miles Jupp reference...



This is quite an educational thread really, with its nice fun tangents. Oh shit. We won't be allowed to have tangents any more   they being all Euclid and Leibniz and however many other forrin people.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2018)

I bought 3 tins of Heinz beans today


----------



## kebabking (Jul 22, 2018)

Celyn said:


> ... Oh shit. We won't be allowed to have tangents any more   they being all Euclid and Leibniz and however many other forrin people.



_Au contraire_, Brexit and wider British history tells us nothing if it doesn't tell us that a successful culture is popping smoke and declaring victory - obscure the facts, and brazen it out - thus Brie, and useful forrins, spaghetti Bolognese etc.. become utterly British, while things for which no sane Brit could have a use - sauerkraut, the French, Europop, and various other inventions of those continental devils are utterly and irretrievably forrin, and not things we want round here.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2018)

Flanders and Swann! You should be living at this hour.


----------



## Supine (Jul 22, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I bought 3 tins of Heinz beans today



That's you sorted till Wednesday then


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2018)

.


Celyn said:


> Re my post about the Chinese being a great bunch of lads, and Calamity1971's addition of lasses, I had thought I was quoting the holy word of Father Ted, but perhaps it is Miles Jupp. Never heard of him, though, so in my head, it's still from Father Ted. I will learn about MJ.


It could well have been. Classic father Ted episode with the Chinese


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2018)

It is also _definitely _a Miles Jupp line.

He's used it plenty of times when describing people he's met. e.g. I was out with the Chinese national left-handed basketball team last night. Great bunch of lads.

ETA: I should point out this is when he's on Radio 4. I have no knowledge of what he does/says when he's not on R4.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2018)

Great bunch of lads is indeed a Miles Jupp catch phrase

My favourite was when he used it when meeting with, I think, some form of Nuclear testing team. Great bunch of lads, a lot more clumsy than I'd have expected.

edit: correcting an annoying typo


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> No panic - we used to move (by rail of course) , Stranraer area made Feta cheese in Interfrigo wagons to Europe.
> 
> To quote the 1951 phrase "Britain can make it" ....
> 
> Wine may be a problem in terms of quantity , maybe time to plough up swathes of suburban Surrey for the national interest vineyards....




Who needs grapes when you've got root vegetables galore



> WINE!
> 
> Because of the High Sugar content (just look at the rings as you cut across the roots) and the glorious Orange or Red coloured skins, The Humble Mangel makes the ”King of root Wines”. So here is just a Basic Recipe to get you started on a Country wine that can hold its’ place with Chardonnay or Semillon and even go on to be in with ‘Tokaj’ for the Desserts!
> 
> ...



Guest Blogger: Peter Runacres: MANGEL-WURZEL BEET WINE:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I was in Durham today - Christ it's beautiful. Sat in on a service, and popped down to see Cuthbert and Bede.



Durham is a lovely city, and the cathedral is magnificent.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2018)

scifisam said:


> And tons of toilet roll, importantly.


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2018)

> This is quite an educational thread really, with its nice fun tangents. Oh shit. We won't be allowed to have tangents any more   they being all Euclid and Leibniz and however many other forrin people.



Leibniz lived and died in Hanover, which was British at the time; or perhaps Britain was Hanoverian


----------



## Celyn (Jul 23, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 141929


Is this from "Protect and Survive"?


----------



## Celyn (Jul 23, 2018)

tim said:


> Leibniz lived and died in Hanover, which was British at the time; or perhaps Britain was Hanoverian


Not sure about "British" for most of his time.  England might have a good claim on him, though.


----------



## hegley (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2018)

That Tripe Twitter account is good value  

I stopped following it because they are a bit relentless with the tripe related retweets


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Sue (Jul 23, 2018)

hegley said:


>



No mention of brawn? 


We really need a 'throwing up' emoji.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Is this from "Protect and Survive"?


Aye 

Wilson Center Digital Archive


----------



## J Ed (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow the corporate scaremongering has really kicked back in, hasn't it?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2018)

Indeed, however behind it all I sense the hand of the shadowy astroturfing group About Us - Canned Food UK


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2018)

How do they make canned puddings microwaveable ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> How do they make canned puddings microwaveable ?


Take the pudding out of the can 
Put the pudding on a plate or in a bowl 
Put in microwave


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Some useful tips

30 essentials for an emergency food stockpile - Much More With Less

*Possible meals from an emergency food stockpile*

*Breakfast*
With the supplies above, we could have breakfast with cereal or porridge, tea or coffee, some fruit juice and tinned fruit.

*Lunch*
If we didn’t have a spare loaf in the freezer, I could still use the flour and yeast to make bread to eat with peanut butter or honey, with soup, sardines or baked beans, or as sandwiches. If I made rolls, we could use the frankfurters to make hotdogs.

*Main meals*
I can’t pretend these are gourmet options, but they’d be warm and filling:


Fishcakes using tuna or salmon with smash, plus baked beans
Tuna pasta bake, adding tinned tomatoes and pasta
Rice salad with tuna, salmon or frankfurters plus sweetcorn
Chickpea or lentil curry with rice
Veggie chilli with rice, using tomatoes, kidney beans and chilli powder
Pasta pesto with frozen peas


----------



## hegley (Jul 25, 2018)

And don't forget your "substances of human origin" while you're at it ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

Sue said:


> No mention of brawn?
> 
> 
> We really need a 'throwing up' emoji.




'ere you go:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

Dunno what all the fuss is about, when we run out of food we go on Just Eat and get curry delivered. And curry's from India which isn't in the EU, so that's all good.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm planning to go full cannibalism on the first day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dunno what all the fuss is about, when we run out of food we go on Just Eat and get curry delivered. And curry's from India which isn't in the EU, so that's all good.


Bollocks, I bet you are Deliveroo all the way


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2018)

Stockpile my arse, first sign of trouble and I'm looting the cash and carry.

Let's see, one case of beer and a litre of brandy per week, for let's say a five year dark age...I'm gonna need to borrow the work van aren't I?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Stockpile my arse, first sign of trouble and I'm looting the cash and carry.
> 
> Let's see, one case of beer and a litre of brandy per week, for let's say a five year dark age...I'm gonna need to borrow the work van aren't I?


Pick me up on the way


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bollocks, I bet you are Deliveroo all the way



Deliveroo don't cover my town. One of the best things about being hospitalised with scrot-rot was the ward is in the Deliveroo area, and they bring delicious, succulent KFCs...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 141936


This is going to end up like Threads, isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Deliveroo don't cover my town. One of the best things about being hospitalised with scrot-rot was the ward is in the Deliveroo area, and they bring delicious, succulent KFCs...


You prick. I really want a KFC now and there is none near me


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



All very well posting up a picture of these puddings - but try actually BUYING THE FUCKING THINGS - again, not listed on any of the major supermarket web sites - could very well be yet another victim of enforced "health living" I fear

Please prove me wrong though


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 25, 2018)

Govt stockpiling blood supplies now too


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Govt stockpiling blood supplies now too


gotta keep Gove fed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 25, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> gotta keep Gove fed.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> A no-deal Brexit survival guide: what food to stockpile
> 
> What has Urban started stockpiling?
> 
> View attachment 141806​


I always have at least 10kg of race as I buy it in sacks from the wgholesaler as I'm tight. I think I'll buy an extra sack or so in January.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dunno what all the fuss is about, when we run out of food we go on Just Eat and get curry delivered. And curry's from India which isn't in the EU, so that's all good.


No one to deliver it though.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Start bee keeping. Honey and mead.


there are half a dozen hives outside my gates, hmmm


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 25, 2018)

pinkmonkey said:


> I always have at least 10kg of race



That's Brexit right there


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2018)

White race is it?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 25, 2018)

does anyone wanna come and help me with my white race? There's a whole lot to unpack, here.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 25, 2018)

pinkmonkey said:


> does anyone wanna come and help me with my white race? There's a whole lot to unpack, here.


Goes well with a bit of gammon


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2018)

I always have bottled gas, water purification tablets, battery lanterns and a variety of bladed instruments.
Basically I will be eating your beans, then your pets, and then you.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 25, 2018)

You’ve stockpiled sufficient wood for your cooking needs? (Next summer you might be able to use a solar cooker if the current weather trends continue).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> No one to deliver it though.



Just Eat has a collection facility, it's only 200 metres from my front door after all, so whilst that is burning calories unnecessarily, I guess I can live with it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 25, 2018)

TopCat said:


> I always have bottled gas, water purification tablets, battery lanterns and a variety of bladed instruments.
> Basically I will be eating your beans, then your pets, and then you.


I'm 75kg of white race


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> All very well posting up a picture of these puddings - but try actually BUYING THE FUCKING THINGS - again, not listed on any of the major supermarket web sites - could very well be yet another victim of enforced "health living" I fear
> 
> Please prove me wrong though



A bit more googling and I find that they have indeed been discontinued by Heinz . . . about 3 years ago  <sigh>


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I'm 75kg of white race



Quite salty though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just Eat has a collection facility


What?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

TopCat said:


> I always have bottled gas, water purification tablets, battery lanterns and a variety of bladed instruments.
> Basically I will be eating your beans, then your pets, and then you.


We should do some massive drugs orders now just to be safe


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What?



Order via Just Eat and collect yourself.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Order via Just Eat and collect yourself.


Collect from some car park or something?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Collect from some car park or something?



Noo, just from the take-away, same as if you'd phoned up, but this way you don't need to interact with a human during the ordering process, (though they may try and speak to you when you collect )


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2018)

Supermarkets really are running out of food Furious supermarket shoppers vent frustration at empty shelves across UK


----------



## moose (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh! I thought it was just because I live in a crap small town. Local Sainsbury's had hardly any bread or frozen things this week - I assumed they were stocktaking.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 25, 2018)

2hats said:


> You’ve stockpiled sufficient wood for your cooking needs? (Next summer you might be able to use a solar cooker if the current weather trends continue).



when we leave europe, it will start pissing down again, like at the end of 'passport to pimlico'


----------



## Celyn (Jul 26, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> when we leave europe, it will start pissing down again, like at the end of 'passport to pimlico'


Ha! at Europe. I still remember school trip to Bavaria. Whenever it rained, our friendly hosts said "haha and LOLS.*  We have Scottish weather today".  Hmm, how do you get all that nice forest and field and trees and lakes and stuff if rain is so foreign to you?   

_* admittedly, they did not say "LOLS"._


----------



## Sue (Jul 26, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Ha! at Europe. I still remember school trip to Bavaria. Whenever it rained, our friendly hosts said "haha and LOLS.*  We have Scottish weather today".  Hmm, how do you get all that nice forest and field and trees and lakes and stuff if rain is so foreign to you?
> 
> _* admittedly, they did not say "LOLS"._


A friend's just been in Northern Spain on holiday. After saying how much it chucked it down while he was there, he then commented (as if it was completely unrelated), how green it was.

Being Scottish, really would've thought he'd know better


----------



## Celyn (Jul 26, 2018)

moose said:


> Oh! I thought it was just because I live in a crap small town. Local Sainsbury's had hardly any bread or frozen things this week - I assumed they were stocktaking.


Seriously? I really would tend to assume they were stocktaking and had mucked up their normal ways of doing so. Possibly by stupidly laying off staff? I don't know, really. But I do find it a bit hard to believe we're all going to find empty shelves very soon.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 26, 2018)

Sue said:


> A friend's just been in Northern Spain on holiday. After saying how much it chucked it down while he was there, he then commented (as if it was completely unrelated), how green it was.
> 
> Being Scottish, really would've thought he'd know better



Haha! Isn't there some old "wise man of the mountain" type of supposed saying to the effect that we always know ourselves least? 

Still, he'll be glad to be back in Scotland then, with not enough rain.   We want rain and we want it now!


----------



## moose (Jul 26, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Seriously? I really would tend to assume they were stocktaking and had mucked up their normal ways of doing so. Possibly by stupidly laying off staff? I don't know, really. But I do find it a bit hard to believe we're all going to find empty shelves very soon.


I had thought it was because of the hot weather or the world cup, when bbq-ish foods were absent, but now it's spread through the shop - there were no courgettes or tomatoes last night, for example, and a whole row of freezer cabinets were completely bare.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Supermarkets really are running out of food Furious supermarket shoppers vent frustration at empty shelves across UK


Not seen this round my way (Hertfordshire)  

I tend to visit all/most the supermarkets when in town to scour the #haggle reduced shelves


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 26, 2018)

My local Sainsbury's came close to running out of Piri Piri (firecracker) chicken mini-fillets yesterday, down to their last packet, when someone came from out back and re-stocked.

#brexitreality


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 26, 2018)

Lidl had no thick-sliced wholemeal bread yesterday, so I was forced to choose between thick-sliced white and medium-sliced wholemeal. Horrifying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2018)

This could force me to start on my large stash of long out of date cans ... 

Meanwhile ...


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> This could force me to start on my large stash of long out of date cans ...
> 
> Meanwhile ...
> 
> View attachment 142210


Hard to give them a consistent spin off the seam, though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 27, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 142210


Is it that time already?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)

Government are taking this seriously


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)

How to Cook Fox Meat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Government are taking this seriously
> 
> View attachment 142593


That's why there was none left at ASDA


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)

Some good stockpiling (US trade deal) opportunities here 

Need 1,200 rolls of toilet paper? Try the US embassy’s online auction


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)

(((Imported booze)))


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 142594



A recipe for badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A recipe for badgers.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 2, 2018)

Bollocks to stockpiling; hungry? Go for a walk 

Hedgerow Food Guide UK, Woodland food


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



Im sure you'd be inedible -  old meat is always tough chewy meat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Im sure you'd be inedible -  old meat is always tough chewy meat.


Mais non, Rodney:

Badger stew – Gastronomy Domine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mais non, Rodney:
> 
> Badger stew – Gastronomy Domine



A badger receipt here.

Cannibalism sounds like hard work when eating Badgers is concerned.  Awkward sod right until the end.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 2, 2018)

Stockpiling's only part of the problem - home protection from outsiders will be key to mid-term survival. 

Check out some of Jim Cobb's stuff...useful.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

How to make burgers out of Badgers 

*Badger Burgers:*

Meat from one badger (de-boned)

1 Red onion (finely chopped)

1 Tbsp of ketchup

2 Garlic cloves (minced)

1 tsp of Worcester sauce

½ tsp of Tabasco

1 tbsp Mustard

A pinch of salt and pepper


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 2, 2018)

There's not been much roadkill around recently. Wonder if that guy from Bodmin has started filling his food larder up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

quiet guy said:


> There's not been much roadkill around recently. Wonder if that guy from Bodmin has started filling his food larder up.



Watch out, badger's about.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2018)

Ironically, in around 1978 I worked for MAFF where we tested various things including the EU butter mountain - so I kept friends and family supplied during the time I worked there


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Bollocks to stockpiling; hungry? Go for a walk
> 
> Hedgerow Food Guide UK, Woodland food


That Tory kid who told the poor to go eat berries is mainstream politics now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Ironically, in around 1978 I worked for MAFF where we tested various things including the EU butter mountain - so I kept friends and family supplied during the time I worked there


I can picture you strolling home with pockets filled with butter


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I can picture you strolling home with pockets filled with butter


As well as mushroom compost at various stages - I produced quite a few pounds of mushrooms in the kitchen cupboard


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm surprised that there has been little discussion about price rises which will undoubtedly accompany any (even slight) shortages.  I attempted some math's using butter as a sample and work out the reduction in supply against the rise in price.  Failed as bad at math's and got bored.  I'm yet to be concerned about it in terms of possible shortages but am concerned about the impact of price rises, especially when we already have so many people in food poverty.  I imagine interest rates and mortgage rises will tip a more into that position and its not going to help food bank supplies either.  As always the people at the bottom of the pile will take the brunt of it and I bet there are zero government plans to deal with that - given they seem to have no plans to deal with anything.  Eat the rich should now be considered a plan rather than a chant.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 4, 2018)

catinthehat said:


> I'm surprised that there has been little discussion about price rises which will undoubtedly accompany any (even slight) shortages.  I attempted some math's using butter as a sample and work out the reduction in supply against the rise in price.  Failed as bad at math's and got bored.  I'm yet to be concerned about it in terms of possible shortages but am concerned about the impact of price rises, especially when we already have so many people in food poverty.  I imagine interest rates and mortgage rises will tip a more into that position and its not going to help food bank supplies either.  As always the people at the bottom of the pile will take the brunt of it and I bet there are zero government plans to deal with that - given they seem to have no plans to deal with anything.  Eat the rich should now be considered a plan rather than a chant.



Wheat products will go up because of a very poor yeild this year due to the weather - yields are down something like 25/30% compared to the average. If the US and Canada have had reasonable yeilds then that's not overly problematic and we're only talking about a few % points, but if not then the price like will be higher.

Same with potatoes - unirrigated crops are well down, 50% and change wouldn't be an unreasonable guess.

Livestock has had to be fed and watered much more than usual - we had a dry winter, dry spring and dry summer, the question will be how much of that gets dumped on the farmers overdraft and how much goes through to the consumer.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 4, 2018)

This video helped to focus my mind on this issue.

Even if most of it is alarmist to some degree or another, it’s informative about how reliant we are currently on the status quo.



One of my Facebook pals who voted to leave is a haulier. He’s gone very quiet on the issue in recent weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 11, 2018)

Just saw this in the Guardian.

'I'm already stockpiling': readers preparing for a messy Brexit

Now, speaking as someone who did stockpile for the millennium bug, I've got form here. Which urbz are storing up (or planning to) supplies for the possible forthcoming sunlit-uplands-gone-a-little-awry scenario? 

If I were still in Britain, I think I would be.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> Now, speaking as someone who did stockpile for the millennium bug, I've got form here.



You didn't, surely?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 11, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> someone who did stockpile for the millennium bug


You did? Why? And what did you stock up on?

It's getting to the time of year when I start buying an extra tin here or there to make sure I'm well stocked for winter. But that's just an annual weather precaution. I like to know I can go a few days without having to go out if I have to. 

I remember the Y2K bug scare. I have a friend who claims it wasn't a problem because people like him worked around the clock to make sure it wasn't. It reminds me of when Jehovah's witnesses say the end of the world didn't come because they prayed so good.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 11, 2018)

Brexit survival guide: Stockpiling Food


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2018)

Tbh if things do go tits up after a no deal brexit I expect opportunities for free shopping so paying now for something that could be gratis later seems a mite daft

Turning to the millennium bug, I spent some months working at natwest's Goodman's fields site in 98, they had a big countdown display to the millennium saying they had to be millennium compliant by then. It was a great con by techies to get a great load of money.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2018)

I always hoard tinned tomatoes in any case during the summer when they're 50p a can ... but perhaps I will raise my stock level this year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I always hoard tinned tomatoes in any case during the summer when they're 50p a can ... but perhaps I will raise my stock level this year.
> 
> View attachment 143721


At sainsbury those or ciro tomatoes are always on special


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> At sainsbury those or ciro tomatoes are always on special


Sadly I only have a small Tesco and an Aldi near me.
I hoard drinkable screwtop (French) wine whenever it appears.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Best hurry up




This is too many negatives strung together and I can't parse it at all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 11, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is too many negatives strung together and I can't parse it at all.


I'm just trying to work my way through that.

"Dominic Raab fails to deny that we shouldn't be stockpiling food in preparation of a no deal Brexit .".

-> Dominic Raab might be expected to deny "that we shouldn't be stockpiling food in preparation of a no deal Brexit", but has failed to do so.

-> Dominic Raab is not contradicting the proposition "that we shouldn't be stockpiling food in preparation of a no deal Brexit".

-> Andrew Harwood implies that therefore Dominic Raab implicitly believes we _should_ be stockpiling food in "preparation of* a no deal Brexit".  (* for?)

-> Andrew Harwood is implicitly advising people to stockpile food "in preparation [for?] a no deal Brexit", based on something Dominic Raab failed to deny.

-> Andrew Harwood is stockpiling food but doesn't want readers to be able easily to work out what he's doing.

Phew.  Got there.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 11, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm just trying to work my way through that.
> 
> "Dominic Raab fails to deny that we shouldn't be stockpiling food in preparation of a no deal Brexit .".
> 
> ...



Thank you for that. Good work


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm just trying to work my way through that.
> 
> "Dominic Raab fails to deny that we shouldn't be stockpiling food in preparation of a no deal Brexit .".
> 
> ...



I dunno, 'x fails to deny y' implies x tacitly supports or agrees with y, which in this case is 'not stockpiling food'. So I think Raab is telling us not to stockpile food.

Panic over everyone, time to drop all that spam off at the food bank and continue to trust in late capitalism to provide for all your needs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I always hoard tinned tomatoes in any case during the summer when they're 50p a can ... but perhaps I will raise my stock level this year.
> 
> View attachment 143721



You can get them cheaper than  50p a can in most places all the time, although some brands are more expensive.

Here you go gentlegreen - 30p a can.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly I only have a small Tesco and an Aldi near me.
> I hoard drinkable screwtop (French) wine whenever it appears.


Order £60 of tomatoes from sainsbury for delivery


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Order £60 of tomatoes from sainsbury for delivery



If you bought the 30p cans, that would be 200 tins of tomatoes, or 80kg of tomatoes.  Keep me going for a few weeks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you bought the 30p cans, that would be 200 tins of tomatoes, or 80kg of tomatoes.  Keep me going for a few weeks.


Or if you order from Waitrose, it's 30 tins. Which would be more manageable.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You can get them cheaper than  50p a can in most places all the time, although some brands are more expensive.
> 
> Here you go gentlegreen - 30p a can.


I can get cheap tomatoes, but Napolina always seems to taste nicer.
I seem to have about 50 cans


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I can get cheap tomatoes, but Napolina always seems to taste nicer.
> I seem to have about 50 cans



Good man - you can never have too many tins of tomatoes.


----------



## jontz01 (Aug 11, 2018)

There was a millennium complaint holographic sticker on the hand dryer at Stoke College. Someone was laughing all the way to the bank/pub.


----------



## Epona (Aug 11, 2018)

The sky is falling, the sky is falling...


----------



## Dan U (Aug 11, 2018)

It's fresh goods that will be at risk not tinned and dried products, according to a mate of mine who is senior at a FMCG company. 

He reckons we might experience short term empty shelves on products manufacturered abroad due to delays in the supply chain, but if one mayonnaise isn't available other brands are available. 

The real problem will be the supply chain for our fresh meat, fruit and veg and the additional cost on all products that may arise from added complications in the supply chain. 

Which you can't stockpile for really unless you are in to hedging the price of your tins of tomatoes


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm usually pretty well stocked up on packets and tins as everything gets bought when on offer, but reckon I'll be making some space in the freezer for emergency cheese, as that's expected to be worst hit by price rises and any potential shortages


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 11, 2018)

Could the pound collapse afterwards? If so then energy costs could get brutal. Maybe time to install a wood burner?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 11, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> You did? Why? And what did you stock up on?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mainly tinned stuff. I had baked beans until about 2004.
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 11, 2018)

Did you think computers controlled the taps back then?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Did you think computers controlled the taps back then?



They probably controlled pumping stations so if they went offline the taps could run dry.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They probably controlled pumping stations so if they went offline the taps could run dry.


Surely the private companies are still using Victorian technology?


----------



## xenon (Aug 11, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Surely the private companies are still using Victorian technology?



 Worse. windows XP.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 11, 2018)

xenon said:


> Worse. windows XP.


It could have been Vista. So that's a blessing at least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2018)

Bought two packs of napolina spaghetti @ £0.75 each on the off-chance I'll need them in the future.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you bought the 30p cans, that would be 200 tins of tomatoes, or 80kg of tomatoes.  Keep me going for a few weeks.


How many loo rolls does that correspond to?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

2hats said:


> How many loo rolls does that correspond to?



No idea, but if the supply chains fall apart we can always use dock leaves instead.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No idea, but if the supply chains fall apart we can always use dock leaves instead.


I shall stick with KCN.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 11, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Could the pound collapse afterwards? If so then energy costs could get brutal. Maybe time to install a wood burner?


That's a stone cold cert. You'll remember the Pound devalued immediately after the Brexit vote (and did so again earlier this week because of fears about the possibility of No Deal, although it's largely recovered since). So you can be sure it'll take a big hit straight after March 31 next year. Currency speculators, investment companies and hedge funds around then world will have been planning since the referendum how best to profiteer when Brexit eventually happens - shorting the £ will be a feeding frenzy on the markets. The only question is, by how much will it be devalued? I recently saw an estimate of between 15% to 30%. Whatever, it's almost inevitable that the Bank of England will have to intervene to prop the currency up. We're all going to feel the pain.

Now get your hands off those tins of pilchards in tomato sauce - they're mine!


----------



## klang (Aug 11, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> And what did you stock up on?


bits and gigs.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 11, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Bread, butter, cheese and coffee OK, right?




Chocolate, wine, fruit, veg and fish.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 11, 2018)

For the millennium bug I conveniently located myself at a first strike target.

No such option this time, so I'm on the Isle of Man: it's effectively a training course to prep and condition one for the post brexit time vacuum.


----------



## A380 (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Bought two packs of napolina spaghetti @ £0.75 each on the off-chance I'll need them in the future.




Pickman's model earlier.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 11, 2018)

A woodburner, off-grid gas, livestock (I'm particularly looking forward to eating the Goat), assorted children, and shotguns.

We'll hold out for two weeks post brexit-day, then we'll decamp to the wife's cousins farm in Wales. Most people will have run out of petrol by then, so the roads will be clear.


----------



## girasol (Aug 11, 2018)

Dan U said:


> It's fresh goods that will be at risk not tinned and dried products, according to a mate of mine who is senior at a FMCG company.
> 
> He reckons we might experience short term empty shelves on products manufacturered abroad due to delays in the supply chain, but if one mayonnaise isn't available other brands are available.
> 
> ...



But maybe it might be wise to buy non perishables precisely for that reason. Don't think it'll be necessary though and yeah, before this was mentioned here I did think 'millennium bug panic' all over again.

People just love to catastrophise,


----------



## NoXion (Aug 11, 2018)

I believe it's called disasterbation.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 11, 2018)

I've got a boat


----------



## spitfire (Aug 11, 2018)

kebabking said:


> A woodburner, off-grid gas, livestock (I'm particularly looking forward to eating the Goat), assorted children, and shotguns.
> 
> We'll hold out for two weeks post brexit-day, then we'll decamp to the wife's cousins farm in Wales. Most people will have run out of petrol by then, so the roads will be clear.





Cabrito Goat Meat Ltd. – British Kid Goat Meat

Goat (Book) – Cabrito Goat Meat Ltd.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 11, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I've got a boat


Fancy being my croissant dealer?


----------



## A380 (Aug 11, 2018)

kebabking said:


> A woodburner, off-grid gas, livestock (I'm particularly looking forward to eating the Goat), assorted children, and shotguns.
> 
> We'll hold out for two weeks post brexit-day, then we'll decamp to the wife's cousins farm in Wales. Most people will have run out of petrol by then, so the roads will be clear.


Won’t you have been deployed to the Birmingham front by then?


----------



## kebabking (Aug 11, 2018)

A380 said:


> Won’t you have been deployed to the Birmingham front by then?



Bollocks to that - if dystopia strikes they'll stop paying me, and my loyalty only goes as far as my salary.

Hopefully we'll just nuke'em anyway...


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2018)

Will we see emigrant camps forming at Dover?

Not so much a jungle, but a thicket.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Bollocks to that - if dystopia strikes they'll stop paying me, and my loyalty only goes as far as my salary.
> 
> Hopefully we'll just nuke'em anyway...



Nuking Birmingham isn't a bad idea.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nuking Birmingham isn't a bad idea.



See, sensible policies for a happier Britain.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2018)

kebabking said:


> See, sensible policies for a happier Britain.



And you, as a military grunt, have access to nuclear weapons. So you can make it look like a mistake  happen.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm already planning going north of the border


----------



## scifisam (Aug 11, 2018)

Dr. Furface said:


> That's a stone cold cert. You'll remember the Pound devalued immediately after the Brexit vote (and did so again earlier this week because of fears about the possibility of No Deal, although it's largely recovered since). So you can be sure it'll take a big hit straight after March 31 next year. Currency speculators, investment companies and hedge funds around then world will have been planning since the referendum how best to profiteer when Brexit eventually happens - shorting the £ will be a feeding frenzy on the markets. The only question is, by how much will it be devalued? I recently saw an estimate of between 15% to 30%. Whatever, it's almost inevitable that the Bank of England will have to intervene to prop the currency up. We're all going to feel the pain.
> 
> Now get your hands off those tins of pilchards in tomato sauce - they're mine!



So basically stockpile the currencies of countries you're likely to visit in the next couple of years.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 11, 2018)

I've got to buy some insecticide. Maybe I should get six cans, just in case. And strong bin bags. 80 rolls should do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2018)

scifisam said:


> So basically stockpile the currencies of countries you're likely to visit in the next couple of years.



See rich people have probably already done that. They can just leave with a bit whilst the proles eat each other things calm down a bit.


----------



## A380 (Aug 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nuking Birmingham isn't a bad idea.


How would you tell?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2018)

*pages our resident expert in the field of foraging*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> *pages our resident expert in the field of foraging*


i fear he is _hors de forage_ at the moment.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i fear he is _hors de forage_ at the moment.



There's a joke there about _foraging _from Ladies of Negotiable Affection, but I won't make it because, well, I wouldn't put the implementation of it past the individual concerned....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 24, 2018)

I don’t need to stockpile, as I intend to rob good citizens of their stashes.  Far more efficient


----------



## Riklet (Aug 24, 2018)

Ive stockpiled some sherry. 

Manzanilla oloroso and palo cortado on sale at Morrisons. Top quality Lustau shiz.. you cant even get it that much cheaper in Spain!

Cant see the price going down in the next year or two so It's a sure bet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2018)

Riklet said:


> Ive stockpiled some sherry.
> 
> Manzanilla oloroso and palo cortado on sale at Morrisons. Top quality Lustau shiz.. you cant even get it that much cheaper in Spain!
> 
> Cant see the price going down in the next year or two so It's a sure bet.


i would be astonished if it lasts you six months let alone a year


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i fear he is _hors de forage_ at the moment.


I'd rather that than be a "whore de Farage" - "the whole things a ghastly nightmare" to quote Billy Connolly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2018)

Avec le Brexit, le Royaume-Uni risque une pénurie de sperme

*With Brexit, UK risks sperm shortage*


----------



## Riklet (Aug 25, 2018)

Bendy bananas and British spunk!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2018)

uk brexit sperm shortage - Google Search


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## 2hats (Sep 19, 2018)

Unsurvival guide: mechanically recovered ‘meat’…


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2018)

Dominic Raab stockpiling food for himself


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2018)

My Brexit box: The people stockpiling food


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2018)

Getting Ready Together


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> Where has all the tonic gone?


Long time passing.


----------



## yield (Nov 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


> My Brexit box: The people stockpiling food





> A Facebook group called the 48% Preppers, named after the proportion of people who voted to remain in the EU in the 2016 referendum, suggests stockpiling more everyday items. In the group, which has around 1,600 members, a 16-page leaflet called Getting Ready Together is being circulated.


Thought that was satire but no 48% preppers is real!?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2018)

yield said:


> Thought that was satire but no 48% preppers is real!?


it is not satire

part of their prepping includes storing printed ballot forms and ballot boxes in preparation for a sudden referendum


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2018)

Got a load of paprika and tomato puree. 

#essentials


----------



## 2hats (Nov 18, 2018)

Seems like the right thread for this, only they are imported from the EU. Maybe midges could be harvested, in the manner of krill, to produce a nutritious domestic sludge? Well, at least until Scottish independence.


Fez909 said:


> The relentless march towards making us eat insects continues...
> 
> Bug grub: Sainsbury's to stock edible insects on shelves in a UK first


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2018)

2hats said:


> Seems like the right thread for this, only they are imported from the EU. Maybe midges could be harvested, in the manner of krill, to produce a nutritious domestic sludge? Well, at least until Scottish independence.


I'd suggest snails* but they're a bit French

*again - Garden snails: the eating thereof


----------



## extra dry (Nov 20, 2018)

Better learn how to foraige in the woods or bins, this time next year the U.K will be Mad Max society with a far left/right government, cheese, wine, pasta, and bacon smuggerlers


----------



## Libertad (Nov 25, 2018)

extra dry said:


> Better learn how to foraige in the woods or bins



Farage in the bins shurely?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 27, 2018)

Have you started yet Badgers? 

Cornwall family stockpiling Marmite for no deal Brexit


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2019)

Hundreds buy 'Brexit Box' amid food fears


----------



## Maltin (Jan 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hundreds buy 'Brexit Box' amid food fears





> Meanwhile a "Prepping for Brexit" page on Mumsnet has more than 250 posts with members saying they plan to stock up on everything from medication, toiletries and nappies to hair dye and tobacco.


Urban needs to try harder as we're 33 posts behind Mumsnet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2019)

potential bog roll shortage as well

bbc article today


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> potential bog roll shortage as well
> 
> bbc article today



Rather than stashing bog roll, it may be time to fit a cheap (as little as £15) bidet squirty thing and buy a stash of aloe vera gel - which reminds me ... seeing as aloes are cultivated in Spain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> it may be time to fit a cheap (as little as £15) bidet squirty thing



surely those continental bidet things will be banned after brexit?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2019)

Indeed - . I may upgrade now while I can so I can have a spare.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2019)

'We have a Brexit shelf': readers preparing for a no-deal scenario


> I started stockpiling a few months ago, buying tinned and long-life products each week when they were on offer. I am treating it like a sensible insurance, although I have been accused of acting irresponsibly, which I thought was slightly odd? I am planning to buy a chest freezer and to start building up a supply of frozen meals I have made. My plan is to have three months’ food supply by the end of March.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2019)

What are British people stockpiling in case of messy Brexit?


> I am trying to do my best to avoid political rhetoric and look only at facts. While I still have faith that the people behind the politicians, the civil servants, industry leaders, lawyers and indeed the administrators of the EU are working hard to prevent a no-deal Brexit, the facts around reverting to WTO regulations leave me concluding that April 2019 could be a very sensible time to be self-sufficient, so I’m already stockpiling.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2019)

12 items to stockpile for a No-Deal Brexit | Spectator Life


> Iberico Ham – The UK currently imports significantly more pork products than it can produce itself. And whilst some Iberico ham’s may seem expensive at a few thousand per leg, at pre-tariff prices they’re practically giving this stuff away. Don’t let your sandwiches suffer.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2019)

Might stockpile some paprika today


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Might stockpile some paprika today


Make sure you stock up on hot, bitter-sweet and sweet paprika so you're equipped for every culinary occasion


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 27, 2019)

You won't need smoked, after the shops burn down it'll all be smoked


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2019)

No-deal Brexit puts UK food security at risk, warn Sainsbury's, Asda, Waitrose and M&S


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 30, 2019)

I have bulk bought/bought food on offer for _years_ (when it's food I'd normally use and when it's *actually* cheaper) but since my LL gave notice of my rent rising _last_ January - and with us _hopefully_ having a move coming up fairly soon   - I have literally spent the whole year _using up_ all of those stocks just so I had less to pack, really  and then, since that's mostly gone, sticking lentils into _everything_ etc.
I found it quite liberating/fun, too!
I pretty much never waste food but having only the food I will use within the next week or three, including tins and dried stuff (even where I still watch out for price per kilo etc) has been very different, although I have been looking forwards to restocking _a bit_ once we move.

NOW, I find out that quite apart from panic-buying leading to more panic-buying (and therefore potential shortages) even reasonably _sensible_ people are doing some low level stockpiling - WTF?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 30, 2019)

Honestly, if people think there is a likelihood of a Brexit where a stockpile of beans is going to be useful, they’d be better off putting their money into foreign currency, gold, antibiotics, tobacco etc, because it wouldn’t just be “oh Sainsbury’s is empty let’s just carry on as normal”. (Actually I might buy some euros because it’s not like the exchange rate is going to get better in the near future is it?)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 30, 2019)

Well I already have about 50 euros which I'd forgotten about - and I'm assuming crisps should still be reasonably well stocked  so I reckon we'll be ok, tbf


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 30, 2019)

sheothebudworths said:


> Well I already have about 50 euros which I'd forgotten about - and I'm assuming crisps should still be reasonably well stocked  so I reckon we'll be ok, tbf


I reckon with the jar of euro coins on my shelf I should be able to buy a house in six months


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 30, 2019)

Bog roll would be a real worry in our house, mind.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 30, 2019)

Although there's always the option to nick them from work/school - omg, I think we _can_ get through this, after all!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2019)

sheothebudworths said:


> Although there's always the option to nick them from work/school - omg, I think we _can_ get through this, after all!


I restocked at the office today 

Might need a bigger rucksack to manage post BrexShit shitting


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 30, 2019)

There's also the option of retraining the bowel - I might just have to get over my lasting nerves about having a shit at work when there's only one toilet. 
Do I CARE anymore if everyone knows I just had a shit? I did it _for my children!_


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2019)

I wasn't gonna do any stockpiling, but as the date it getting closer, I'm starting to think it would be a good idea.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2019)

I’ve decided that because of Brexit I will stockpile a load of expensive 35mm film. Definitely it’s Brexit making me do this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I’ve decided that because of Brexit I will stockpile a load of expensive 35mm film. Definitely it’s Brexit making me do this.


Yeh expect you'll shoot a lot of photos in the carnage at the start of the next phase of the maydays


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh expect you'll shoot a lot of photos in the carnage at the start of the next phase of the maydays


I mean it would be pretty remiss of me not to capture the situation on the most up-to-date obsolete technology available.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm aware that this thread is called "...stockpiling food" but I guess we may need to consider the nutritional value of the gelatin base of film at some point. All that protein just sitting there.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 31, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Honestly, if people think there is a likelihood of a Brexit where a stockpile of beans is going to be useful, they’d be better off putting their money into foreign currency, gold, antibiotics, tobacco etc,


A can of baked beans is 30p. How many mg of gold or antibiotics are you planning on exchanging per can?
An average person uses about 2200 kcal per day. There are about 262 kcal per 100g of rice. That is about 839 grams a day so at about 2 months supply (61 days) of supply that would be about £51 spent per person (given about £1 per 1kg of rice). That is less than 1.5 grams of gold.
And why buy tobacco when duty free will come back on the ferries and airports again?

If a person is worried or at least risk averse then stock up  on the things you will use anyway that can be stored, at worst you pay for them a little early. 
Leave gold, antibiotics and tobacco to the online "sages".


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> A can of baked beans is 30p. How many mg of gold or antibiotics are you planning on exchanging per can?
> An average person uses about 2200 kcal per day. There are about 262 kcal per 100g of rice. That is about 839 grams a day so at about 2 months supply (61 days) of supply that would be about £51 spent per person (given about £1 per 1kg of rice). That is less than 1.5 grams of gold.
> And why buy tobacco when duty free will come back on the ferries and airports again?
> 
> ...


If there are shortages to the level that people need to rely on stockpiles of food, society will collapse. Under such circumstances, negotiables will have a lot more value in terms of getting you out of there. You're not going to be able to pay a people smuggler with beans. Even if you don't want to get out, they will give you a lot more flexibility as to what you can get hold of or people you can bribe.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 31, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If there are shortages to the level that people need to rely on stockpiles of food, society will collapse.


You are pretty thick aren't you. 
You go from claiming people need to stock micrograms of gold and antibiotics to buy baked beans (like who does this work?) to suggesting that stockpiling dry food to avoid price rises is an indication society will collapse. 
The claims are that in no deal brexit the rate of flow of goods at the ports will slow which will harm the availability of perishables. 
Here in the UK we have lived through periods of sustained shortages. In lower income countries such periods are the norm. 

Storing foods you will use anyway as a hedge against no-deal slow down at ports is a low risk stratagem. Buying micrograms of gold and antibiotics to trade is a bit more .... open to interpretation. 
It takes something more akin to Germany 1945 and the USSR 1991 for an industrialized society to collapse.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm stockpiling snow. It's going very well.


----------



## Poot (Jan 31, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If there are shortages to the level that people need to rely on stockpiles of food, society will collapse. Under such circumstances, negotiables will have a lot more value in terms of getting you out of there. You're not going to be able to pay a people smuggler with beans. Even if you don't want to get out, they will give you a lot more flexibility as to what you can get hold of or people you can bribe.



True. When it snows and Morrisons runs out of bread and milk I get quite cross. The only thing that stops me making a real fuss is it's really cold and slippery out there. I think that's what keeps society safe even despite the lack of a decent white bloomer: shit weather. If this is all going to kick off on the only good day in spring I can only imagine the strongly worded complaints.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 1, 2019)

Poot said:


> True. When it snows and Morrisons runs out of bread and milk I get quite cross. The only thing that stops me making a real fuss is it's really cold and slippery out there. I think that's what keeps society safe even despite the lack of a decent white bloomer: shit weather. If this is all going to kick off on the only good day in spring I can only imagine the strongly worded complaints.


I mean really it’s kind of your fault for not having filled an entire room with UHT milk and sliced white. You’ll be saying you don’t have a wheelie bin full of teabags next.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm rearranging things in preparation for the next stage in my house overhaul, so I've started by consolidating my food hoard.
I appear to have far too much pickle and sauces 
And I'm down to 24 cans of tomatoes from a peak of more like 60.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)

I was doing some repairs at work and fired up "Yellow Submarine" on Youtube and in between classic Beatles tunes it kept delivering recipe adverts for corned beef


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Hard Brexit would hit Danish bacon and butter exports to the UK

Bacon concerns


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hard Brexit would hit Danish bacon and butter exports to the UK
> 
> Bacon concerns


We've had our bacon


----------



## yield (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hard Brexit would hit Danish bacon and butter exports to the UK
> 
> Bacon concerns





> But US pig farmers are allowed to follow practices banned in the EU including treating animals with the controversial growth stimulant ractopamine. Studies have linked ractopamine with adverse effects in pigs, especially hyperactivity, trembling, and broken limbs.


What is ractopamine?  Googles


----------



## tim (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hard Brexit would hit Danish bacon and butter exports to the UK
> 
> Bacon concerns



Denmark joined the EU in 1973 alongside the UK, because they were worried about losing the British pork market.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2019)

I always like to have plenty of food in in case I'm too ill to go to the shops, but today was the first time I consciously bought extra long life calories - uncooked rice ... just in case the spuds run out.
I also made a special trip for bread flour because I was conscious that the votes this week could mean panic buying by next weekend - let alone the end of the month 
And I will be ordering my next bag of coffee beans a week or two early.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Might I suggest, if you have £600 to splurge on panic buying, you don’t need to panic buy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



it's not so much the quantity of food and wine that astonishes, as the provision of toilet paper, maybe 96 rolls of toilet paper. how long are they panic buying for?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not so much the quantity of food and wine that astonishes, as the provision of toilet paper


I suppose the buyer is crapping himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I suppose the buyer is crapping himself.


dodgy takeaway on the way home perhaps


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2019)

all we've bought for the coming calamity is some tinned tomatoes, some rice and pasta and a couple of fajita kits

oh and a big bottle of tabasco


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




An ex workmate informed me that another ex workmate spent £500 on their Brexit stockpile for 2 adults and a puppy. I think the only specific she found out about was olive oil.  We couldn't think of more than £13 worth of stuff we might buy although we didn't consider toilet roll, or booze.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm stockpiling fat. 
On me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I'm stockpiling fat.
> On me.


I had a sixth sense that Brexit would happen so have been piling on the fat reserves for ten years or more.

#stockpiling


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 21, 2019)

Heard some tale of bog roll shortages predicted, this could be the boost of sales that newspapers have been waiting for.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Heard some tale of bog roll shortages predicted, this could be the boost of sales that newspapers have been waiting for.



i might start picking up the 'metro'...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Cider, wine and toilet roll - all the essentials


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

My stocks have been severely depleted thanks to having the flu.
I had to unsubscribe from the preppers facebook list - some of the people on there were getting distressingly obsessed - but then I live in a part of town well-served for calories - and I don't have a family to look after,,


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not so much the quantity of food and wine that astonishes, as the provision of toilet paper, maybe 96 rolls of toilet paper. how long are they panic buying for?



When the shit hits the fan, you'll need lots of toilet paper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> When the shit hits the fan, you'll need lots of toilet paper.


not to mention disinfectant and cleaning cloths


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2019)

*merging in process!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 22, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> My stocks have been severely depleted thanks to having the flu.
> I had to unsubscribe from the preppers facebook list - some of the people on there were getting distressingly obsessed - but then I live in a part of town well-served for calories - and I don't have a family to look after,,



I've been reading this thread and it was actually beginning to remind me of some of the prepping arguments I saw on those kinds of boards.  At least they haven't started threatening each other with their guns yet, or revealed a hidden white supremacist forum.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> not to mention disinfectant and cleaning cloths



Sanitation is very important in prepping.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 22, 2019)

One thing a lot of people forget to prep is medicines.  If you have shortages of food, you can also bet there's going to be shortages of medicine.  If you take a prescription on a regular basis, try to get a few months supply if you're allowed.  I have one prescription that they have trouble getting on a regular basis so I stockpile it just to cover any of the shortages that happen normally.

On the gold vs. food debate:  You should only stockpile gold if you have everything else covered.  If it comes down to buying something you need when money no longer matters, you can always trade food, coffee, or alcohol.

If you're interested in prepping, the Mormon church has this figured out.  They consider prepping for difficult times part of their religion.  There's a very handy food need calculator here:

Longer-Term Food Supply


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I've been reading this thread and it was actually beginning to remind me of some of the prepping arguments I saw on those kinds of boards.  At least they haven't started threatening each other with their guns yet, or revealed a hidden white supremacist forum.


Nah these are all perfectly nice people some of them deeply anxious - and it's made me think of those people who can't afford their food on a daily basis - let alone stockpile...


----------



## grit (Mar 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Might I suggest, if you have £600 to splurge on panic buying, you don’t need to panic buy.



Thats not how it works, during last year's storm when food supplies in Dublin were pretty low, didn't matter how much money you have if the stock is not there.


----------



## klang (Mar 22, 2019)

I spent my last dosh on a few provisions. I'm skint now, but at least I have enough food in the house to last me (according to my calculations) till April 12th. The worst should be over by then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2019)

littleseb said:


> I spent my last dosh on a few provisions. I'm skint now, but at least I have enough food in the house to last me (according to my calculations) till April 12th. The worst should be over by then.


or at least the wurst will be


----------



## extra dry (Mar 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> all we've bought for the coming calamity is some tinned tomatoes, some rice and pasta and a couple of fajita kits
> 
> oh and a big bottle of tabasco


Rice, lentals, beans, noodles and powdered egg.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2019)

So what are people going to do with their mountains of panic bought food that they no longer need? Save it till haloween just in case? eat it all in one big sitting? give it to foodbanks?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 15, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> So what are people going to do with their mountains of panic bought food that they no longer need? Save it till haloween just in case? eat it all in one big sitting? give it to foodbanks?


Stock rotation. Use the shortest dates and replace.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> So what are people going to do with their mountains of panic bought food that they no longer need? Save it till haloween just in case? eat it all in one big sitting? give it to foodbanks?



Might have it tonight on toast.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 15, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Stock rotation. Use the shortest dates and replace.


Stock rotation in the 21st century was _considerably_ more widespread after...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2019)

I've been off for a month with the flu and it's proven handy to have even larger  stocks than usual


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> So what are people going to do with their mountains of panic bought food that they no longer need? Save it till haloween just in case? eat it all in one big sitting? give it to foodbanks?


Mine will still all be in date on Halloween, might as well hang on to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2019)

I will be buying eggs and tomatoes at the start of Oct in the hope and expectation they'll be rotten for halloween


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> So what are people going to do with their mountains of panic bought food that they no longer need? Save it till haloween just in case? eat it all in one big sitting? give it to foodbanks?


If anyone's interested there might be some custard creams going cheap in Belfast soon 

Shop owner who stockpiled food for no-deal Brexit says extension has wrecked his plans - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> If anyone's interested there might be some custard creams going cheap in Belfast soon
> 
> Shop owner who stockpiled food for no-deal Brexit says extension has wrecked his plans - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



What a twat.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 15, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> If anyone's interested there might be some custard creams going cheap in Belfast soon
> 
> Shop owner who stockpiled food for no-deal Brexit says extension has wrecked his plans - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk




Who knew garlic bread was made in only one factory in the north for the whole of Ireland ? 
And the custard creams problem is worrying..


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Who knew garlic bread was made in only one factory in the north for the whole of Ireland ?
> And the custard creams problem is worrying..





> “Custard creams are very telling because they are something that only sell very well in the British Isles — Ireland, England, Scotland and Wales. They are only made in Manchester and a few factories in Great Britain. It’s not something where you can ring up France and ask them to send you a few containers of custard creams — they don’t make them anywhere else.


I've just read the article properly, I didn't realise they shop was in the Republic. It looks like we have something to bargain with after all


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 15, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just read the article properly, I didn't realise they shop was in the Republic. It looks like we have something to bargain with after all




PMSL


----------



## Libertad (Apr 16, 2019)

My stockpile has now melted due to the heat of the debate.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 16, 2019)

with my tidy little stockpile of rice and lentils I'll still be able to _fart in your general direction_, no matter what 

I say ''stockpile'' but it wasn't on purpose. they're cheaper by the kilo, and they last and last in the cupboard.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2019)

Sounding more and more likely there will be a bit of a mess ahead eh?

No-Deal Brexit Will Cause Immediate and Ruinous Food Shortages, New Paper Says


> Professor of food policy at City University, Tim Lang, says that Britain faces “unprecedented” levels of disruption to food supply, with the severest implications for low income families and food banks.
> 
> Writing in the Lancet, Lang declares that “low-income groups in the UK would disproportionately be affected by the impacts of a no-deal Brexit on food prices and availability. November is at the end of the UK agricultural growing season, so the availability of domestic fresh produce will decline.”


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

BBC R4 'Today' calmly introducing the notion of post-Brexit food rationing.
What happened to the 'adequate food supplies' line?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> BBC R4 'Today' calmly introducing the notion of post-Brexit food rationing.
> What happened to the 'adequate food supplies' line?


Dustbin of history


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 7, 2019)

That picture says bread and chips will be fine, what's everybody worrying about


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 7, 2019)

Monday - egg and chips
Tuesday - chip butties
Wednesday - eggy bread
Thursday - chip omelette
Friday - lobster

Calm the fuck down


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> That picture says bread and chips will be fine, what's everybody worrying about


That is not a very can do attitude. People will just have to survive on lobster and scotch instead


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 7, 2019)

Chicken, beef, pork, mutton and eggs, dairy and fat are all ok...keto diet all the way


----------



## kebabking (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> BBC R4 'Today' calmly introducing the notion of post-Brexit food rationing.
> What happened to the 'adequate food supplies' line?



Part of it is that in March/April the food supply chains have a lot of UK produce in them, but by October/November the domestic grown produce has, broadly, been eaten.

The other part is the deliciously nebulous word _adequate. _No one will starve, but the range might be reduced, fresh tomatoes for example might effectively disappear for X period of time, and specialist stuff like gluten-free might be problematic - but if you can cope with a diet of root vegetables, lamb, UK caught fish and UK grown apples etc.. then you'll be fine.

I would point out that the Falkland Islands live on the above diet, some fresh fruit is brought in from South America but it's very expensive, people eat lots of lamb, root vegetables, canned tomatoes, and locally caught fish - and no one starves, no one has that pasty grey look about them (though that could be the windburn...), but yes, it can get a bit boring.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 7, 2019)

Bit shit though innit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


>


what sort of sick mind would eat toast and chips?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> what sort of sick mind would eat toast and chips?


Badgers


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 7, 2019)

I can remember when things like tomatoes were seasonal. There were times when there just weren't any, except at a high price from Jersey glass-houses. 

It didn't do us any harm. OK, it did. Back to rosehip syrup for you lot then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers


i think Badgers, our doyen of dining, would disown that disaster


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I can remember when things like tomatoes were seasonal. There were times when there just weren't any, except at a high price from Jersey glass-houses.
> 
> It didn't do us any harm. OK, it did. Back to rosehip syrup for you lot then.


same thing with strawberries


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 7, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers



Yep. The FEB with extras is safe and sound


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 7, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Part of it is that in March/April the food supply chains have a lot of UK produce in them, but by October/November the domestic grown produce has, broadly, been eaten.


Surely that's the other way round - Its easy to produce veg crops for harvest May-November, but after that it requires heated and lit greenhouses or stored crops.  Main grain harvest is late summer.  Less fish caught in winter though and there's more lamb and beef available in Spring/Summer, but more poultry and pork available in Winter.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 7, 2019)

crossthebreeze said:


> Surely that's the other way round - Its easy to produce veg crops for harvest May-November, but after that it requires heated and lit greenhouses or stored crops.  Main grain harvest is late summer.  Less fish caught in winter though and there's more lamb and beef available in Spring/Summer, but more poultry and pork available in Winter.



I thought that, but apparently not. Sounds illogical to me, but the food industry people seem pretty certain of it...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Bit shit though innit?


Innit.
Not many times when Mrs B & myself have been in Lidls etc. without commenting that without the cheap lines of grub many more folk would be dependent on food unions ('banks'). And that's another thing...when the cost of basic foodstuffs rockets, the donations to these will inevitably decline.
Tories will have conjured up a real winter of discontent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Innit.
> Not many times when Mrs B & myself have been in Lidls etc. without commenting that without the cheap lines of grub many more folk would be dependent on food unions ('banks'). And that's another thing...when the cost of basic foodstuffs rockets, the donations to these will inevitably decline.
> Tories will have conjured up a real winter of discontent.


not sure when the last food riots were in the uk

but i've a notion when the next ones might be


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 7, 2019)

Domino's is stockpiling toppings in case no-deal Brexit happens

Who will be able to afford one ?!?!?!??!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Chicken, beef, pork, mutton and eggs, dairy and fat are all ok...keto diet all the way


That's what they should've put on the bus...

"Leave the carbs, leave the EU - We'll hand back 650 million lbs of fat back to Brussels every week"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 7, 2019)

So...however bad it will be in the UK...Ireland will be even worse off. Imports from the Eu which used to travel with ease through the UK will take much longer by sea. Imports from the UK will take longer to arrive. Exports from us to the UK and EU will take a lot longer to arrive. 
We wont have enough local veg and fruit and feed the country. 
Dairy and beef, chicken...probably enough. It'll be a sad diet of porridge, meat and potatoes. If we are lucky we might have tinned veg. And on top of that there will be a border crossing through people's land and cutting roads in two

Fuck Brexit and the Tory cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

Lupa said:


> So...however bad it will be in the UK...Ireland will be even worse off. Imports from the Eu which used to travel with ease through the UK will take much longer by sea. Imports from the UK will take longer to arrive. Exports from us to the UK and EU will take a lot longer to arrive.
> We wont have enough local veg and fruit and feed the country.
> Dairy and beef, chicken...probably enough. It'll be a sad diet of porridge, meat and potatoes. If we are lucky we might have tinned veg. And on top of that there will be a border crossing through people's land and cutting roads in two
> 
> Fuck Brexit and the Tory cunts.


on the positive side, it'll be good news for people whose land is split in two by the border eg tom murphy


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> not sure when the last food riots were in the uk
> 
> but i've a notion when the next ones might be



The ghost of Christmas yet to come...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The ghost of Christmas yet to come...


like a winter with a thousand christmases perhaps


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 180006


very soviet


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> like a winter with a thousand christmases perhaps



Now is the winter of our discontent
Made glorious summer by this sun of control...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Now is the winter of our discontent
> Made glorious summer by this sun of control...


Now is the winter of our discontent
Made glorious summer by this climate change


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Now is the winter of our discontent
> Made glorious summer by this climate change


crisis?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> crisis?


the iambic pentameter won't have it. 'son of york' three syllables - 'climate change' the same. could do weird weather

also 'this climate crisis' doesn't really work.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

Thinking of which...the Scum already has a story ready prepared for the 1st week post Brexapocalypse; just swap Johnson for 'Jim' and.....


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 7, 2019)

We've been telling you for years pal


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> on the positive side, it'll be good news for people whose land is split in two by the border eg tom murphy



Some of the many border "issues"... 
 
The border line dividing Northern Ireland and the Republic


 
A graveyard in Jonesborough is split from its Co Armagh church

 

Cavanagh Free Range Eggs in Co Fermanagh: Their business is in the UK, but the only access road is via the EU - across the border line

Images of invisible Irish border show how difficult no-deal Brexit would be


----------



## nogojones (Aug 7, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Some of the many border "issues"...
> View attachment 180024
> The border line dividing Northern Ireland and the Republic
> 
> ...



I remember going back and forth to Ireland and N Ireland in the 70's and having sausages and roast beef confiscated by the border guards. I also remember my aunties being detained and strip searched by customs and the RUC.

Fun times ahead. If they stop you, tell them you're vegan. It will save you a lot of bother


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2019)

Will I still be able to get my favourite Australian wine from Aldi?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Some of the many border "issues"...
> View attachment 180024
> The border line dividing Northern Ireland and the Republic
> 
> ...



Why so glum? Brexit bonus for Irish companies NK Raptor - NK Fencing UK

you need to cheer up and read an excellent book by Dominic Raab and Priti Patel and Liz Truss called Britannia Unhinged.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Will I still be able to get my favourite Australian wine from Aldi?


you'll have to drink english wine instead


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Will I still be able to get my favourite Australian wine from Aldi?



Yes but it'll likely cost 25% more due to the inevitable run on the pound.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 7, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Why so glum? Brexit bonus for Irish companies NK Raptor - NK Fencing UK
> 
> you need to cheer up and read an excellent book by Dominic Raab and Priti Patel and Liz Truss called Britannia Unhinged.




The three stooges...... ha


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2019)

Suspend competition law to help the consumer. What nice people.

No-deal Brexit: pause competition law to avoid food shortages, say manufacturers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 7, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Suspend competition law to help the consumer. What nice people.
> 
> No-deal Brexit: pause competition law to avoid food shortages, say manufacturers



It's seems a sensible short-term solution to overcome possible problems, and it's not as if it hasn't happened before.



> The CMA could be legally obliged to fine the manufacturers if they work together. The CMA does not have the power to decide to waive the fines, but the government can order a suspension of the fines under exceptional circumstances. The government has used this power four times before, including to protect petrol supplies during the 2012 fuel crisis.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll have to drink english wine instead



The summer of love....


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 7, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Domino's is stockpiling toppings in case no-deal Brexit happens
> 
> Who will be able to afford one ?!?!?!??!



More importantly, why would you _want _to?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> More importantly, why would you _want _to?


yeh, there's a vast number of pizza places in london, many of which deliver and almost all of which provide better tasting pizzas than dominos


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, there's a vast number of pizza places in london, many of which deliver and almost all of which provide better tasting pizzas than dominos



I live in a cultural and economic backwater and you can find better pizza at gas stations.  Dominos is fit only for the scruffy student crowd.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2019)

https://inews.co.uk/news/brexit/no-deal-brexit-stockpiling-uk-food-drink-medicine-goods-spending/


> Britons have spent more than £4bn on stockpiling food, drinks and medicines to prepare for a possible no-deal Brexit, research suggests.
> 
> One-in-five Britons have spent £380 on hoarding goods ahead of 31 October – the date Britain is currently scheduled to leave the UK, according to a survey by finance provider Premium Credit.
> 
> Some 800,000 are even more prepared, spending more than £1,000 on stockpiling.


Good to see the British public stocking up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2019)

> Brits may be forced to eat Christmas food in autumn to cover random shortages on supermarket shelves in the event of a no-deal Brexit, food industry leaders have also warned.


Huff Post story


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2019)

Mince pie toasties?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm calling bullshit on 20% of people stockpiling food, no chance, fuck off


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2019)

As long as the ration book is blue then I'm all for it. Hop picking. Wasn't it a lovely day, the day we went to Bangor?  An orange for Christmas to keep off the scurvy. 

Watch out! The old dear has been on the gin again.

Great times.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm calling bullshit on 20% of people stockpiling food, no chance, fuck off


I always have a generous stash - not mad keen on shopping, no car, quite a hike for certain things .. but I  can't stockpile broccoli and carrots or fruit
I'm also on a calorie-restricted diet - which I suppose is another possible way this could be sold to the Brexit public ... I have enough excess body fat to survive for a couple of months without food...
Then there's my bathroom windowsill salad production.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm calling bullshit on 20% of people stockpiling food, no chance, fuck off


i'm not so sure - we've got a couple of shelves of food to tide us over any issues there may be: which i anticipate would be caused more by people buying in haste before the ostensible date for our departure from the eu. whenever the subject arises in conversation, as it does from time to time, i find out that other people have put a bit aside. i wouldn't be at all surprised if it was 20% - nor even 30% - had made some sort of preparation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> > Brits may be forced to eat children in autumn to cover random shortages on supermarket shelves in the event of a no-deal Brexit, food industry leaders have also warned.
> 
> 
> Huff Post story


corrected for you (and the hp)


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not so sure - we've got a couple of shelves of food to tide us over any issues there may be: which i anticipate would be caused more by people buying in haste before the ostensible date for our departure from the eu. whenever the subject arises in conversation, as it does from time to time, i find out that other people have put a bit aside. i wouldn't be at all surprised if it was 20% - nor even 30% - had made some sort of preparation.



I have stocked up on some stuff..... can't seem to stock pile wine tho, it keeps going missing!

Off to Spain next week so will bring back plenty of chorizo, and a pack of them nude playing cards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> I have stocked up on some stuff..... can't seem to stock pile wine tho, it keeps going missing!
> 
> Off to Spain next week so will bring back plenty of chorizo, and a pack of them nude paying cards.


i don't know who you bank with but the designs of their debit/credit cards sound adventurous


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know who you bank with but the designs of their debit/credit cards sound adventurous



Coke typing again while logging a helpdesk for AC not working... sorry


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

Cauliflower crisis as extreme weather kills crops


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2019)

(((((all those people who think grated cauliflower is a substitute for rice)))))


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## pogofish (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks to the generosity of a representative of a major whisky producer and the number of abstemious guests at an event they sponsored, I have recently added another three rather decent bottles to my stockpile...!


----------



## andysays (Aug 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Cauliflower crisis as extreme weather kills crops


I hope I'm not counting my chickens before they're hatched, but it looks like being a pretty good year for brassicas, including cauliflower, on my allotment. 

I suppose now I'll have to watch out for foraging gluten intolerants now...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

Does the UK import many cauliflowers from the EU?

I don't even like cauliflower so my only concern is that the cauli people will start stockpiling broccoli


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Does the UK import many cauliflowers from the EU?
> 
> I don't even like cauliflower so my only concern is that the cauli people will start stockpiling broccoli


shortage abroad due to hot weather, here due to flooding


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

Which Country Imports the Most Cauliflower and Broccoli in the World? - IndexBox


> *Top Cauliflower And Broccoli Importing Countries in the World*
> United Kingdom (X Tonnes)
> Canada (X Tonnes)
> Germany (X Tonnes)
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

We could be okay after no deal...

Which Country Produces the Most Cauliflower and Broccoli in the World? - IndexBox


> *Top X Cauliflower And Broccoli Producing Countries in the World*
> X. China (X Tonnes)
> X. India (X Tonnes)
> X. United States (X Tonnes)
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 14, 2019)

Cauliflower is very trendy at the mo and the current must eat for vegans  It's not cheap dont you know. Pub sells two vegan cauliflower steaks for £28


----------



## andysays (Aug 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> shortage abroad due to hot weather, here due to flooding


It is, of course, possible to have the same crop in the same place damaged by both hot weather and flooding at different stages of its development.

For optimum growth you need appropriate amounts of rain at the right time *and* appropriate levels of sunshine and warmth.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Does the UK import many cauliflowers from the EU?
> 
> I don't even like cauliflower so my only concern is that the cauli people will start stockpiling broccoli


That would be my concern. I eat between one and two heads per day


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> shortage abroad due to hot weather, here due to flooding


The southern Europe cauliflower/ broccoli/cabbage  season starts around November so there will be loads.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 14, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> I have stocked up on some stuff..... can't seem to stock pile wine tho, it keeps going missing!
> 
> Off to Spain next week so will bring back plenty of chorizo, and a pack of them nude playing cards.


A man who has got his priorities straight


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 14, 2019)

We stocked up a load of stuff ready for the last non-Brexit day but we're a big family anyway so buying in bulk is not a new thing. Will do so again in Sept we still have a bit of the April stash but a lot of it has been raided by my offspring who view my stash as theirs 
I'm expecting as soon as I am fully stocked BoJo will realise that the EU isn't impressed by his bluster and will start dropping hints about a delay as soon as he finds someone else to try and pin the blame on


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2019)

Half of UK farms could fail after no-deal Brexit, report warns | Brexit | The Guardian

That won't help matters. Guess we do need to be stockpiling cauliflower and veggies then freezing or pickling them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Half of UK farms could fail after no-deal Brexit, report warns | Brexit | The Guardian
> 
> That won't help matters. Guess we do need to be stockpiling cauliflower and *veggies* then *freezing or pickling them*.



(((Vegetarians)))


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> (((Vegetarians)))


non-veggies need to eat just as many veggies ....
And the rest of what we eat is basically animal fodder in any case - I believe we did OK in WW2...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks like I've chosen the right time to lose a quarter of my body weight... and metabolic syndrome probably reduces my calorific needs by another 300 a day ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2019)

anyone been down to manston recently ? the 3KM runway is fenced off and thousands of cones are laid out to squeeze the trucks together for processing. Its hardly cutting edge tech in use here - its not exactly reassuring. Tinned goods, automatic weapons and water are the shopping priorities in the NBE household


----------



## pogofish (Aug 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> As long as the ration book is blue then I'm all for it.



Only one country used blue...!







Proper British ration books were pink, green or yellow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Only one country used blue...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be fair that's more field grey than blue


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Only one country used blue...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er... Rationing in Britain during World War 2


----------



## pogofish (Aug 27, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> er... Rationing in Britain during World War 2



I’d have said it was more like turquoise - anyway, not a very patriotic blue. 

The only blue docs I’m aware of were petrol cards.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 28, 2019)

The other day in my cavern of ephemeral shite I managed to find the unopened pot noodle I have that went out of date in 1989. I have friends that are younger than that. It’s like the final meal I will ever have, calm and ready to face the end.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 28, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The other day in my cavern of ephemeral shite I managed to find the unopened pot noodle I have that went out of date in 1989. I have friends that are younger than that. It’s like the final meal I will ever have, calm and ready to face the end.


What flavour?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 28, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What flavour?



Retro


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What flavour?


Late Fatch


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

Seems like our government/parliament are taking back control so not sure we need to do stockpiling


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 28, 2019)

I am stockpiling Marmite and Cheddar. When UK descends into chaos I may not see them again.


----------



## A380 (Aug 28, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What flavour?


I’m surprised Neville Shute didn’t use this motif in the last chapter of On The Beach.

“Tidy smiled and looked out across the bay, with all its memories for one final time. They smiled to themselves, it would have been nice to have sailed the little boat one last time. Oh well there was always next season. The little red pot sat on the table, but first Tidy poured water from the kettle,- the hydroelectric plant must still be spinning on its own way, staunch in its duties they thought- on the thirty year old pot noodle. It smelt fucking minging.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2019)

I did a mime of the author of On the Beach at a party once. I was able to convey the name exactly with just my expressions. To this day people still talk about the time they saw Neville Shute all over my face.


----------



## andysays (Aug 28, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I did a mime of the author of On the Beach at a party once. I was able to convey the name exactly with just my expressions. To this day people still talk about the time they saw Neville Shute all over my face.


And how long have you been waiting for an opportunity to share that story with us?


----------



## andysays (Aug 28, 2019)

Found it


changingman said:


> was just reminded of this one:
> 
> "And who could forget Una Stubbs' expression of amazement when Lionel Blair was given A Town Like Alice and she saw Neville Shute in his face".


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2019)

.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2019)

..


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2019)

Shut. What goes in has to come out Toilet roll firm stockpiles for Brexit


----------



## Gaia (Sep 2, 2019)

a_chap said:


> It's not just food! Bakker's web site sells all sorts of crap; mostly at incredibly high prices too
> 
> A mere $2,500 for a 100W solar panel, inverter and battery - 2018 Basic Fuel-Less Generator Offer | The Jim Bakker Show Store
> 
> ...



They want $100 for just over 1kg (1,270g) of dried fruit. $100 = £82.32. Waitrose do 350g of banana chips for £3.50.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 2, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The other day in my cavern of ephemeral shite I managed to find the unopened pot noodle I have that went out of date in 1989. I have friends that are younger than that. It’s like the final meal I will ever have, calm and ready to face the end.


When my mother was clearing out her mother's larder, she found shite so ancient it was bought with ration stamps. You need to bear in mind that they lived in 3 places after they were married (in 1942) prior to moving to Moseley Wood Way, Cookridge, in the mid-80s, so she was carting this stuff (flour, cornflour, custard powder, blancmange powder, and milk powder) around with them for about 40 years, and then it just sitting in the larder until she died in 2011.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 2, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No idea, but if the supply chains fall apart we can always use dock leaves instead.


Preferable to Izal, which is likely to be all that's left otherwise (yes, you can still buy it). My great-grandad (Dad's maternal grandad) used to insist on it. I put it down to the fact he'd survived two world wars and never got used to the soft stuff.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2019)

Urbanz had better get their toilet seat bidets installed ASAP - so at least one good thing will have come from this madness.
You'll probably want to stockpile some aloe vera gel too.


----------



## klang (Sep 2, 2019)

hash tag said:


> .





hash tag said:


> ..


if you keep doubling your peas every day until oct 31 you will end up with enough to last you a lifetime.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 2, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Shut. What goes in has to come out Toilet roll firm stockpiles for Brexit


Shortage of bog roll..Is the socialist utopia here already?!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 2, 2019)

I bought 21 pots of 'Naked noodles' in my last shop...BRING IT!  

*boards up windows*


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2019)

Searches "naked noodles" not


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 2, 2019)

Bought lots of frozen veg. 
Now need a bigger freezer.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 2, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Bought lots of frozen veg.
> Now need a bigger freezer.


You're assuming there will be electricity?

Have stockpiled pre-cooked lentils, cans of baked beans and toilet roll. Job done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2019)

omg are people REALLY doing it?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> omg are people REALLY doing it?


My strategy is to have bare cupboards then buy loads of reduced shit because 40% of UK consumers are eating tinned potatoes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> omg are people REALLY doing it?


Ironically people are likely to need to do it because everyone thinks they need to do it causing shortages.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> omg are people REALLY doing it?


Yes. I've started buying extra each shopping because I can really see a period of violent unrest being a possibility, and I have 3 dependent children and a disabled partner with a very restricted diet. I need to make sure he in particular has enough of the right things to eat because he'll die quite quickly without.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2019)

blimey, it doesn't seem real yet and have been avoiding the news, so can't work out if people are just being daft or not. i can't plan ahead more than a week with food anyway, so will have to see what happens and starve accordingly!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 2, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Bought lots of frozen veg.
> Now need a bigger freezer.


You think your country will be affected?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2019)

Maggot said:


> You think your country will be affected?


course it will!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 3, 2019)

Maggot said:


> You think your country will be affected?



Yes.
Ireland gets a lot of food etc from and via the UK. We are not self sufficient at all. And there are already beef shortages so yes ... I am buying a bit extra each week.
Particularly tinned stuff, cereals and flour.
We are at huge risk from Brexit.

Five Ways Brexit Could Devastate the South of Ireland


Eta...south of Ireland is The Republic...

And

Irish border after Brexit – all ideas are beset by issues says secret paper


And 

Will there be food shortages if there is a hard Brexit?

And

"Ireland is f*****" under no-deal Brexit, according to UK cabinet minister | JOE.ie


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 3, 2019)

Just untangling myself from a long term relationship so the usual general stockpile of food I have is massively depleted and I have no money to replenish it, I don't think it's necessary but I always have a stockpile and the one time I don't everyone else is worrying about having one, typical


----------



## Poi E (Sep 3, 2019)

Probably going to get a chest freezer and fill that. We have an elderly neighbour we care for so can't afford to run out of stuff.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 3, 2019)

muscovyduck said:


> Just untangling myself from a long term relationship so the usual general stockpile of food I have is massively depleted and I have no money to replenish it, I don't think it's necessary but I always have a stockpile and the one time I don't everyone else is worrying about having one, typical


Spend a fiver on dried noodles and you'll be fine for at least a week


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Probably going to get a chest freezer and fill that. We have an elderly neighbour we care for so can't afford to run out of stuff.


It is a good idea. I have no room for one


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> blimey, it doesn't seem real yet and have been avoiding the news, so can't work out if people are just being daft or not. i can't plan ahead more than a week with food anyway, so will have to see what happens and starve accordingly!


This is how I operate.   I wouldn't even know where to start to semi panic buy


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2019)

Perhaps I need to sort out a root "cellar".
It's rather too late to think of digging up my tiny garden and planting kale...
I wonder if I could get a delivery of animal-grade turnips and use them to sprout tops.
Other than veggies and fruit, all I buy is soy milk and a particular canned diet soup - so I'll have to start trudging off to the Co-oP on a weekly basis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> It is a good idea. I have no room for one


attach a mattress to the top and put it where your bed was


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start to semi panic buy


the supermarket's usually a good place to start


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> blimey, it doesn't seem real yet and have been avoiding the news, so can't work out if people are just being daft or not. i can't plan ahead more than a week with food anyway, so will have to see what happens and starve accordingly!


it's very easy, buy what you normally do but in double the quantities.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 3, 2019)

Freezers may not be much use when the lights go out.
Tin and sacks of pulses, potatoes and rice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> Freezers may not be much use when the lights go out.


you can still use them to store stuff in when they don't work, maybe tin and sacks of pulses, potatoes and rice


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

Pasta will go up 20p a bag for a couple of months. I'd be very surprised if much else happens.
But it's one of those situations which perpetuates itself. There WILL be food shortages if everyone goes out buying food because there will be food shortages because everyone goes out buying food.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Pasta will go up 20p a bag for a couple of months. I'd be very surprised if much else happens.
> But it's one of those situations which perpetuates itself. There WILL be food shortages if everyone goes out buying food because there will be food shortages because everyone goes out buying food.


as long as things aren't exacerbated by speculators trying to make a profit

see eg Food riots - The lethal effects of commodity market speculation | Διεθνιστική Κομμουνιστική Ένωση


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Pasta will go up 20p a bag for a couple of months. I'd be very surprised if much else happens.
> But it's one of those situations which perpetuates itself. There WILL be food shortages if everyone goes out buying food because there will be food shortages because everyone goes out buying food.


I remember people stockpiling sugar in the 70s sugar shortage. Even normally sensible people had a bit of a panic. I remember shelves of my granny’s press being stacked with sugar when you opened it. It seemed loads to me. I must have been 9 or 10.  She didn’t have to buy sugar again for ages. And she wasn’t the only one. I remember loads of people hoarding sugar.  I remember my Mum saying it was irresponsible. But as a kid I wondered if she was right.  What if sugar did run out? How would we make tablet?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 3, 2019)

The UK without sugar is a terrible thought. How would the gold standard be set for sweets?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> This is how I operate.   I wouldn't even know where to start to semi panic buy


Glad it's just not me. I just can't and don't think that far ahead. Go me and my non existent savings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's very easy, buy what you normally do but in double the quantities.


Easy if you have money. Not so, if not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Easy if you have money. Not so, if not.


there's a reason it's called panic buying and not sensible budgeted extension of purchasing


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> The UK without sugar is a terrible thought. How would the gold standard be set for sweets?


honey? agave syrup? saccharine?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> there's a reason it's called panic buying and not sensible budgeted extension of purchasing


I'm panic buying Bishop's Finger, but then i do that most days anyhow


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I'm panic buying Bishop's Finger, but then i do that most days anyhow


let the record show it is not yet 10am.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> honey? agave syrup? saccharine?


Saccharine is made from coal. How are the coal supply lines going to fare?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Saccharine is made from coal. How are the coal supply lines going to fare?


from coal?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from coal?


I know. Weird, eh?  It was going to save us during the post war shortages, because there was loads of coal back then.


----------



## andysays (Sep 3, 2019)

Where does the UK's sugar come from anyway? I vaguely remember a lot of it comes from sugar beet, not cane.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2019)

andysays said:


> Where does the UK's sugar come from anyway? I vaguely remember a lot of it comes from sugar beet, not cane.


Two thirds from beet, apparently.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 3, 2019)

andysays said:


> Where does the UK's sugar come from anyway? I vaguely remember a lot of it comes from sugar beet, not cane.


This is why David Davies is such an avid Brexiter. He used to work for Tate & Lyle, who import cane sugar from the W Indies. Their business model was trashed by EU subsidised French (they started it) and UK sugar beet.

Edit: I mean David Davis, May's Brexit Bulldog, not the member for Monmouth.


----------



## LDC (Sep 3, 2019)

This is all a bit like the drama around Y2K if you ask me.

Anyway, post the Brexit apocalypse the more interesting question is what food stores or access to resources do you have in abundance that you'll be able to swap for things you're short of?

I'm hoping to teach the cat to bring in more mice than his average of one a month to turn them into these to swap for, oh, I dunno, an avocado? Failing that, a cat kebab for 2 avocados anyone?


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2019)

went to get some medication yday, daily pills ( Keppra ) , and instead of the usual 54 pills, they gave me 8 , with an I.O.U. on the label ( going back today ) ...didn't want to ask in the full, quiet waiting area, but having looked up since, it's on the list of meds that could get tricky to get hold of in the coming months it seems - it wouldn't be the end of the world for me with a v mild version of a condition, but would be v bad news for those with severe condition


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

Got a link to that list?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Was it wrong of me to think the answer to that question was Waitrose?
After all, I insist on _La Perruche_ rough cut pure brown cane sugar cubes in my Espresso.
Hopefully, Gove will have ensured that these vital supplies are safeguarded.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Got a link to that list?



actually part of Doc Nicols official Yellow Hammer report , which he fell out with JRM on LBC over yday ( "epilepsy" - saw Keppra / Levetiracetam mentioned specifically elsewhere)

Operation Yellowhammer: leaked files reveal medicines that will run out first


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

cantsin said:


> actually part of Doc Nicols official Yellow Hammer report , which he fell out with JRM on LBC over yday ( "epilepsy" - saw Keppra / Levetiracetam mentioned specifically elsewhere)
> 
> Operation Yellowhammer: leaked files reveal medicines that will run out first


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 183037


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 183037


Paywall


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

trigeminal neuralgia is one of those things you'd want to wish on a worst enemy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Paywall


yeh precisely my point.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

Ah


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> trigeminal neuralgia is one of those things you'd want to wish on a worst enemy.



deffo not.... though will confess to having much enjoyed using one of the meds taken for it on  recreational basis ocassional ( Pregab)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I remember shelves of *my granny’s press *being stacked with sugar when you opened it.



I didn't know a cupboard is called a press in Scotland, I thought it was just an Irish thing.

I remembering a very confusing conversation in Ireland, when I thought they were talking about Hot Press as in the music magazine, and not the bloody airing cupboard!


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> trigeminal neuralgia is one of those things you'd want to wish on a worst enemy.



Thanks !
I have that ...
(and I'm going to get an early 'script refill as it is usually worse in winter or when I'm stressed)


----------



## andysays (Sep 3, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> This is why David Davies is such an avid Brexiter. He used to work for Tate & Lyle, who import cane sugar from the W Indies. Their business model was trashed by EU subsidised French (they started it) and UK sugar beet.


Didn't know that about Davies.

I may have to look into growing sugar beet on my allotment


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Who needs sugar anyway
(what have the romans done for us)


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Who needs sugar anyway
> (what have the romans done for us)



anyone who makes jam !
(sugar is a preservative, as is salt)


----------



## andysays (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Who needs sugar anyway
> (what have the romans done for us)


Maybe you're sweet enough already, but many of us are not...


----------



## Gaia (Sep 3, 2019)

cantsin said:


> actually part of Doc Nicols official Yellow Hammer report , which he fell out with JRM on LBC over yday ( "epilepsy" - saw Keppra / Levetiracetam mentioned specifically elsewhere)
> 
> Operation Yellowhammer: leaked files reveal medicines that will run out first



Got a link to anything that isn't behind a paywall…? I've tried searching myself - and I've searched the EMA website - and come up completely dry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> anyone who makes jam !
> (sugar is a preservative, as is salt)


Who needs jam anyway


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Paywall


Beat all paywalls 
iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-firefox


----------



## kebabking (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Who needs jam anyway



Anyone with a soul.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Was it wrong of me to think the answer to that question was Waitrose?
> After all, I insist on _La Perruche_ rough cut pure brown cane sugar cubes in my Espresso.
> Hopefully, Gove will have ensured that these vital supplies are safeguarded.



 Indeed! There are shortages, and there are SHORTAGES!


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Who needs jam anyway


What do we want?
Jam.
When will we get it?
Tomorrow.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Beat all paywalls
> iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-firefox



Cheers!


----------



## xenon (Sep 3, 2019)

Buying a few extra tins, beans, tuna, peas. Only a small freezer, otherwise I'd stock up on frozen vege too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

I think I'll do my winter store cupboard stocking up a bit earlier this year, and buy quite a bit more than usual of those staple items.
Things like coffee, sugar, tinned meat / fish, soup, veg and fruit.
And non-food stuff - cleaning products, candles, oil for the lamps.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Got a link to anything that isn't behind a paywall…? I've tried searching myself - and I've searched the EMA website - and come up completely dry.



sorry , was just linking to the mention of the EP drugs above the paywall there, will look for another thing I found related to the Yellowhammer Doc later


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Got a big tub of coffeemate at the weekend


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Got a big tub of coffeemate at the weekend


Can it be used in IEDs like fertiliser?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Can it be used in IEDs like fertiliser?



No, but it might have some use as a substrate for flash-combustion stun grenades.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2019)

At times like this, we need Tobyjug to advise us on what's needed for survival.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> At times like this, we need Tobyjug to advise us on what's needed for survival.


the peculiar chemicals he would recommend were banned years ago


----------



## kebabking (Sep 3, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I think I'll do my winter store cupboard stocking up a bit earlier this year, and buy quite a bit more than usual of those staple items.
> Things like coffee, sugar, tinned meat / fish, soup, veg and fruit.
> And non-food stuff - cleaning products, candles, oil for the lamps.



Similar - the gas tank is going to be filled up in October, it's about a month earlier that usual, and we'll get a couple of spares done just on the off chance. Living where we do (like you) we get some winter supplies in, but unless I buy 3 tons of canned food we can't last on nothing in the shops until spring.

We'll get a couple of weeks worth - which is normal winter preparation - tinned food, frozen food, UHT, flour, stuff like bleach, TCP etc...


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

I almost forgot, despite Ben lying over my feet - dog and other pet / bird food.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 3, 2019)

My medication comes from the Netherlands, I have about nine weeks left at the moment. Will get sick pretty fast if that isn’t coming in. Fuck these cunts gambling with my health.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the peculiar chemicals he would recommend were banned years ago


By the EU?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> By the EU?


by a range of authorities


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 3, 2019)

Is anybody looking at old furniture with a view to barricades?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

isvicthere? said:


> Is anybody looking at old furniture with a view to barricades?



I only have old furniture.  I'll just grab whatever's closest.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

isvicthere? said:


> Is anybody looking at old furniture with a view to barricades?


I have got a lot of thick planks and long nails


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 3, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> My medication comes from the Netherlands, I have about nine weeks left at the moment. Will get sick pretty fast if that isn’t coming in. Fuck these cunts gambling with my health.



Same here. 
I got my months supply today and am not allowed buy any more than this months supply. 
If Brexit fucks up supply of these...I'm fucked.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 3, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Same here.
> I got my months supply today and am not allowed buy any more than this months supply.
> If Brexit fucks up supply of these...I'm fucked.


((((((Lupa))))))


----------



## LDC (Sep 3, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I almost forgot, despite Ben lying over my feet - dog and other pet / bird food.



It turns my stomach to admit this, but the cat has an allergy (like a real one, not a hippie pretend one) to something that means he has to eat expensive hypoallergenic food that costs loads and comes from Germany. We've ordered 3 bags in case his precious food supplies are disrupted...


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It turns my stomach to admit this, but the cat has an allergy (like a real one, not a hippie pretend one) to something that means he has to eat expensive hypoallergenic food that costs loads and comes from Germany. We've ordered 3 bags in case his precious food supplies are disrupted...



Yeah, Hilli, my last cat had something similar, the only stuff she really coped with was the one of the special diets from hills. Despite that she managed 17 or thereabouts.


----------



## LDC (Sep 3, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Yeah, Hilli, my last cat had something similar, the only stuff she really coped with was the one of the special diets from hills. Despite that she managed 17 or thereabouts.



We'll be eating rats while he'll be eating organic hypoallergenic food ffs.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 3, 2019)

Stocked up in my weekly shop today. Bought extra pasta, rice and cereal.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Stocked up in my weekly shop today. Bought extra pasta, rice and cereal.


Forgive me but I thought you lived in Ireland?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Forgive me but I thought you lived in Ireland?



Yes.
A lot of our food comes from the UK.
See post #454


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)

#AdequateFoods


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2019)

Mushy peas with steak n chips


----------



## kebabking (Sep 4, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Mushy peas with steak n chips



You're getting on my tits with your fancy fucking London talk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I have got a lot of thick planks and long nails


----------



## andysays (Oct 1, 2019)

Greggs have announced they are stockpiling pork to allow them to continue producing sausage rolls in the event of no deal


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2019)

andysays said:


> Greggs have announced they are stockpiling pork to allow them to continue producing sausage rolls in the event of no deal



You can probably live on just Greggs sausage rolls and water for quite a long time.
Though best also get some orange juice on the meal deal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

andysays said:


> Greggs have announced they are stockpiling pork to allow them to continue producing sausage rolls in the event of no deal


number 10 have announced they are stockpiling lies  in a purely precautionary measure due to the poor lie harvest in parts of europe and north america.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2019)

Liberty ships full of chlorinated chicken and disaster capitalists are being soldered together as I type this ...


----------



## kebabking (Oct 1, 2019)

I have bought more chickens.

My breakfast on the 1st November is secure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I have bought more chickens.
> 
> My breakfast on the 1st November is secure.


how about your dinner on 1 october?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> how about your dinner on 1 october?



I'm told that I'm not allowed to go _foraging _until Waitrose in Droitwich has a riot....


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2019)

Aldi are out of canned beans and chickpeas ... Tesco have routinely been out of unsweetened soy recently ... 

I currently have 8 jars of Aldi Bramwells Dijon mustard ...



> *Commercial production*
> In 2008, the Anglo-Dutch group Unilever, which had several mustard plants in Europe, decided to close the _Amora_ manufacturing plant. Since 15 July 2009 Dijon mustard is no longer manufactured and packaged in the town of Dijon, but in the neighbouring town of Chevigny-Saint-Sauveur,[9] and 80% of mustard seeds used in the manufacture of contemporary Dijon mustard come from Canada.[10] The Grey Poupon mustard brand, now well known in the United States, originated in Dijon in 1866.[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Geographical indications*
> Dijon mustard does not have a protected geographical indication (PGI). 80% of seeds used to make the mustard come from Canada. A 1937 decree ruled that 'Dijon mustard' can be used as generic designation and has no link to a specific terroir.[11] However 'moutarde de Bourgogne' has a PGI and its seeds have to be produced in Bourgogne.[12]


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2019)

Was worrying about Marmite shortages this morning and it got me thinking...

What is the most efficient foods to stockpile if you have little storage room? I don't think a big freezer would fit in my flat and nobody wants to start converting bedroom for dry storage.

Rice?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Was worrying about Marmite shortages this morning and it got me thinking...
> 
> What is the most efficient foods to stockpile if you have little storage room? I don't think a big freezer would fit in my flat and nobody wants to start converting bedroom for dry storage.
> 
> Rice?


and beans.
Flour would be more calorie-dense, but has a shorter shelf-life.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2019)

Tinned or dried beans?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tinned or dried beans?


Dried.
Personally I can't be arsed these days ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2019)

Calories aren't much of an issue - unless you like to get them from fat - I imagine I may need to get in 6 months' supply of tahini ...
The problem will be green veggies - so perhaps stash some dried mung beans and lentils and get sprouting...


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2019)

Get some chickens.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Get some chickens.


Will check my lease agreement


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2019)

Inside tycoon's 'survival farm' as he prepares for the collapse of society

What does Pete Dawe (Brexit Party candidate for Cambridge) know that we don't?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Inside tycoon's 'survival farm' as he prepares for the collapse of society
> 
> What does Pete Dawe (Brexit Party candidate for Cambridge) know that we don't?



It's interesting that someone clued up on the fragility of our supply chains is a Brexit Party candidate.  
I'd really like to see how his investments are structured (aside from the Fallout 4 hobby farm).


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2019)

What are the odds he *doesn't* have a secret stash of firearms ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> What are the odds he *doesn't* have a secret stash of firearms ?


A lot of strong security measures


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Can’t be too careful.



No need to stockpile when you can live off your own zombie proof off grid land.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 24, 2019)

My local Sainsbury's is out of the tofu that I like  it's the end times I tell you


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> My local Sainsbury's is out of the tofu that I like  it's the end times I tell you


if it's just out of the tofu you've got off lightly. ours is often out of milk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> if it's just out of the tofu you've got off lightly. ours is often out of milk


I buy more tofu than milk, and I'm not even vegan!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I buy more tofu than milk, and I'm not even vegan!


last time i was in there was neither tofu nor milk


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> What are the odds he *doesn't* have a secret stash of firearms ?



It seems pretty obvious that one thing you'll need is a quite a few guns and people with the training and willingness to use them.


----------



## Celyn (Oct 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Get some chickens.


Can they live indoors? I don't have a garden, but could try keeping then in kitchen, but landlord might object.

Also, a bundle of noisy hens getting between me and my coffee in the morning might be not very fun.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Can they live indoors? I don't have a garden, but could try keeping then in kitchen, but landlord might object.
> 
> Also, a bundle of noisy hens getting between me and my coffee in the morning might be not very fun.



Best put the chickens down as item 3.

Item 1: a farm.
Item 2: lots of guns


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Best put the chickens down as item 3.
> 
> Item 1: a farm.
> Item 2: lots of guns


don't forget punji sticks


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Will check my lease agreement


Don't worry about lease agreements. There will be a bonfire of red tape soon.


----------



## Celyn (Oct 24, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I buy more tofu than milk, and I'm not even vegan!


 Oh, sorry to laugh, FridgeMagnet, but that does sound as though it could be on a big badge statement somewhere.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 24, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> My local Sainsbury's is out of the tofu that I like  it's the end times I tell you



Im sure a state of emergency will only be declared when pizza is unavailable.


----------



## Celyn (Oct 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Best put the chickens down as item 3.
> 
> Item 1: a farm.
> Item 2: lots of guns


Well, shit!   I don't have any guns. What to do?   And I don't have a farm either. Landless peasant proletariat. I will probably die then, by those who have then guns.

I have a little Swiss Army knife, but I am not sure it would be much good at defence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Well, shit!   I don't have any guns. What to do?   And I don't have a farm either. Landless peasant proletariat. I will probably die then, by those who have then guns.
> 
> I have a little Swiss Army knife, but I am not sure it would be much good at defence.


improve your arsenal


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I have a little Swiss Army knife, but I am not sure it would be much good at defence.



Ooh, Dragon's Den idea right there, a Swiss Army knife with blade, spoon, screwdriver and AR-51 attachments.


----------



## Celyn (Oct 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> improve your arsenal


Is that a football slogan, or a proper call to arms?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ooh, Dragon's Den idea right there, a Swiss Army knife with blade, spoon, screwdriver and AR-51 attachments.


ar-15 attachments might be more useful


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Is that a football slogan, or a proper call to arms?


more a call to arm


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ooh, Dragon's Den idea right there, a Swiss Army knife with blade, spoon, screwdriver and AR-51 attachments.


doesn't have spoon but has attachments for your ar15 / m4


----------



## Celyn (Oct 24, 2019)

But does it have the bit for taking Boy Scouts out of horses' hooves?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> But does it have the bit for taking Boy Scouts out of horses' hooves?


yes


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> ar-15 attachments might be more useful



Every post-apocalyptic base needs a decent condenser mike for summoning uninfected settlers.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Will check my lease agreement



Legally it doesn't matter what your lease agreement says, unless the chickens actually constitute a health hazard (like keeping them indoors) then you're allowed to have them. Same goes for rabbits.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Chips and crisps warning  

Food prices set to rise in UK as floods ruin crops | Food & drink industry | The Guardian


----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2019)

I didn't know Brexit was responsible for the heavy rain we've been experiencing.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 17, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I didn't know Brexit was responsible for the heavy rain we've been experiencing.



Makes a change from it all being down to the gays.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2020)

UK's post-Brexit trade tariffs to cause food prices to skyrocket
					

The new UK Global Tariffs, effective from 1st January, will replace the system we currently have via the EU and the Single Market. New tariffs effectively increase the cost of everyday essentials.




					www.bestforbritain.org
				




Pasta up 22%


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 13, 2020)

Libertad said:


> Makes a change from it all being down to the gays.


Pestilence is one of the 10 biblical plagues so I suspect there is more than one of the TV evangelists blaming them for CoVID-19


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Pestilence is one of the 10 biblical plagues so I suspect there is more than one of the TV evangelists blaming them for CoVID-19


We have suffered the pestilence of government since biblical times


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2020)

When do we start again?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> When do we start again?


I'm thinking November, so stuff will have a decent shelf life, but get in before the Christmas rush.

I still have some of mine. Have been doing stock rotation with some of it, but will have to check the rest.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> When do we start again?


Two weeks ago.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2020)

November sounds like a plan Maggot or is that what THEY want you to think?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

Just picked up a free 'Metal Storage Rack' from Freecycle for my lock up garage


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

Just to add it is not the large rack in the pic, just a two shelf thing  

Baked beans
Tinned new potatoes
Knives 
Lentils 
Rifles 
Chickpeas
Cyanide pills 
Pasta
Rice


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just to add it is not the large rack in the pic, just a two shelf thing
> 
> Baked beans
> Tinned new potatoes
> ...


Did Ocado fob you off with their old stock of Waitrose Cynaide pills, or did you get the new M&S/_remarksable _ones?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2020)

Does this mean people are protecting against another possible lockdown or brexit or simply getting ready for Christmas?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Does this mean people are protecting against another possible lockdown or brexit or simply getting ready for Christmas?


Hang on...

Let me check the thread title...

Wait a mo....


> *Brexit survival guide: Stockpiling Food*






Yeah, it is Brexit


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2020)

So much going on and having not shopped for months this is all straight over my head


----------



## moochedit (Sep 4, 2020)

Sod the food. Go for the toilet roll aisles.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just to add it is not the large rack in the pic, just a two shelf thing
> 
> Baked beans
> Tinned new potatoes
> ...


What about a zombie killing axe? you can probably pick one up in the central aisle at Aldi's


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 4, 2020)

We've kept a rolling stock of hoarded stuff even since the first and second non-Brexit Days and carried on through the (first) lockdown. Hoarding has become second nature now.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 4, 2020)

At the start of *T*he *P*anic *B*uying I picked up a freezer on Freecycle to, you know, "stock up".

The freezer's now full to the brim. I haven't actually used anything from it*;* I just kept feeding it more and more.

Anyone want a 36 pack of frozen pita bread?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2020)

Will be getting loads of mackerel and sardines, pasta and tinned toms on my next payday. Plus a load of olive oil, as there are doubts over the amount which will be produced this year


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> What about a zombie killing axe? you can probably pick one up in the central aisle at Aldi's


I am well tooled up for that sort of thing  also they will pick off the weak neighbours in the ground floor flats first. I will grease the staircase and hallways with lard.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Will be getting loads of mackerel and sardines, pasta and tinned toms on my next payday. Plus a load of olive oil, as there are doubts over the amount which will be produced this year


This is great good sense and, from experience, (if income allows), i recommend paying the extra 5p/tin for fine chopped, tinned tomatoes. Less likely to be out of stock and make a very nice sauce quickly (less gas/lecky used).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Sod the food. Go for the toilet roll aisles.


Soft  

A rag on a stick will suffice


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2020)

I can't ignore acorns this year - it appears to be a "mast year" for some species with far more than the squirrels need from the tree outside my office ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I am well tooled up for that sort of thing  also they will pick off the weak neighbours in the ground floor flats first. I will grease the staircase and hallways with lard.


And so you can finish them off while they're trying to lick the fat off the floor


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And so you can finish them off while they're trying to lick the fat off the floor


We take whatever we can in these awful Brexit times


----------



## 19force8 (Sep 6, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> We've kept a rolling stock of hoarded stuff even since the first and second non-Brexit Days and carried on through the (first) lockdown. Hoarding has become second nature now.


Prepping can be habit forming (as I'm beginning to find out).

Thirty years ago my wife helped a very elderly couple who lived near us by doing their weekly shop. They had a shed with a big stockpile of tinned goods they'd built up during the Winter of Discontent and were still using and renewing twenty years on. 

They also had a gas fridge in case of power cuts. I didn't even know that was a thing. Apparently still is too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2020)

Lean pickings for us plant munchers in the dystopian city - we're more likely to be prey than predator 

Hips, haws, nettles, hedge salad because I have easy cycle access to suburbia and beyond ...

I now have 15 bogrolls - good for 270 days / 9 months
8KG of bread flour - good for 80 days
30 cans of tomatoes - good for 10 weeks.
I'm now consciously visiting a second supermarket nearer my house so I can carry more cans home.
Off to the deli tomorrow or next weekend to load my bike panniers up with more tahini than usual.

Thankfully I will soon be in a position to shop during the week, and I still haven't touched my stash of dried beans.

And as I will be "self employed" from October, I will have the option of growing my own fresh greens if I get my finger out - The southern side of the greenhouse is available for that - who knows I may finally get my watercress farm set up ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2020)

Shame we have no where to store it


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2020)

I've never hoarded stuff before but I'm worried about losing employment + brexit confusion + raising prices, will mean I wont have enough to make ends meet next. 

So I'm trying to buy a bit extra each week now while I can still afford it and before prices go up even more. I cleared space in a cupboard in the bedroom to start filling it up.

I think I'm turning into my gran - we found sugar, tinned peas and whiskey stored in her wardrobe after she died in 1980. Not sure what sort of emergency she was stockpiling for.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2020)

My in laws have been stock piling for years, for no obvious reason. It might be subconsciously for a time when they cant manage to shop any more or maybe run out of money.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2020)

It begins


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2020)

Got some more soups today. Just Asda basic tins for 25-40p a pop but good as soups (obv) but also with pasta/rice etc. 

More corned beef and tinned tomatoes.


----------



## LDC (Sep 15, 2020)

Got a delivery coming this week of bulk washing up liquid, toilet rolls, and laundry liquid. Food wise a fuck load of tins of chopped tomatoes, few kgs of rice and dried beans to add to a not bad stash already. Will build up some Huel stockpiles (which is my daily breakfast), store some apples soon, and the allotment is looking good for the next chunk of time. TBH do this bulk order few times a year anyway, so it's not stockpiling really, although I like to imagine it is every time.  Just need couple of bottles of whiskey to add.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2020)

According to preppers on this the go to is peanut butter because it lasts forever Watch Live - All 4
while on the subject Preppers Shop UK, UK Prepper Supplies, Outdoor & Survival Shop


----------



## 19force8 (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Got some more soups today. Just Asda basic tins for 25-40p a pop but good as soups (obv) but also with pasta/rice etc.
> 
> More corned beef and tinned tomatoes.


I really like the ASDA Ratatouille with canned potatoes and TESCO canned stewed steak.

Plus mrs 19f8 is big into various snack bars which keep forever*

* or at least for 10 years - which works for me...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

Who'd have thought you'd have to stockpile food because Britain had become a kakocracy

This is the 21st century. It's shit


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Who'd have thought you'd have to stockpile food because Britain had become a kakocracy
> 
> This is the 21st century. It's shit


Great Britain if you please


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 15, 2020)

Pasta aisle was decimated when I did the weekly shop today (was pretty thin last week), so got some linguine and tricolor fusilli (neither of which I'd ever touch being a pasta snob, but that was literally all there was) for when the niece feels the need to cook pans full of the stuff that she won't eat. Not worried about bog rolls - we make those in this country, in my home town even, and stock had returned to normal within a couple of weeks of the shelf-stripping in March. Flour/sugar stocks prolly took the longest to return to normal last time, but I don't use much beyond sauces/yorkies/pancakes, so I'll fill my storage jars and make sure I have a spare bag each of each, as I do have an xmas cake to make.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Great Britain if you please


And northern ireland


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And northern ireland


But for how long?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> But for how long?


As long as government shall exist of course


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Pasta aisle was decimated when I did the weekly shop today (was pretty thin last week), so got some linguine and tricolor fusilli (neither of which I'd ever touch being a pasta snob


Went to local Asda last week. No problem with pasta, rice, flour or sugar.

Tins were a bit more sporadic though. Tinned veg was really low and some sold out.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2020)

From the 'Panic Buying' thread:



WouldBe said:


> The whole problem last time wasn't with the supply chain it was due to people filling trollies with pasta or big roll. If there is another lockdown it won't be the poor that will be filling trollies as they won't be able to afford to. It will be the better off who won't stop stockpiling when they have a month or 2 stockpiled.



Not calling you out or disagreeing with you here WouldBe 

I have a stockpile of sorts. Am not wealthy by a long way and don't drive so shopping is done on foot or by bike. Do have a rented garage though as my flat is small and kitchen is very small. 

The stockpile consists of supermarket own brand rice, tins, flour, powdered milk and such. Just picked up a bag full for £4 (things like 13p cans of spaghetti in tomato sauce and Asda own brand rice/flour. 


There are selfish idiots out there filling the cupboards in their huge kitchens but it is not everyone. 

C-19 and Brexit are an unarguable disaster by our disgraced government. Having a small back up of food is not selfish. If we were not such a docile public the supermarkets would have been looted and parliament burned down long ago. The people are not at fault here.


----------



## campanula (Sep 21, 2020)

I haven't stockpiled anything...but I can always head off to the woods where there is a plentiful supply of deer, geese, partridge, pheasant, rabbits and (in extremis) squirrels. Can also raid my farming neighbour's sugar beet, maize and potatoes. I have a gunsmith friend, so weaponry isn't a problem (they do things differently in Norfolk)...and there are the 9 sheep currently eating nettles in a corner of the wood. Huge dock leaves for loo-roll and 2 recent tree disasters has left us with shitloads of wood (currently undergoing a fast seasoning). Oh yeah, I filled both propane bottles this weekend too.  We have not actually been in a pub or restaurant for years and the nearest animated life-force are cows and one grumpy cowman.. We do have to hang it out in town till the next weed harvest  (6 more weeks) and will probably stockpile books and yarn and try to transfer my precription to the local pharmacy in Brundall (if not, a dash down the A11 every 2 weeks).

Since we would be filthy as fuck, (after weeks of using the cattle trough) a solitary existence is probably advised.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> From the 'Panic Buying' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all of them just the selfish bastards.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 21, 2020)

campanula said:


> I haven't stockpiled anything...but I can always head off to the woods where there is a plentiful supply of deer, geese, partridge, pheasant, rabbits and (in extremis) squirrels. Can also raid my farming neighbour's sugar beet, maize and potatoes. I have a gunsmith friend, so weaponry isn't a problem (they do things differently in Norfolk)...and there are the 9 sheep currently eating nettles in a corner of the wood. Huge dock leaves for loo-roll and 2 recent tree disasters has left us with shitloads of wood (currently undergoing a fast seasoning). Oh yeah, I filled both propane bottles this weekend too.  We have not actually been in a pub or restaurant for years and the nearest animated life-force are cows and one grumpy cowman.. We do have to hang it out in town till the next weed harvest  (6 more weeks) and will probably stockpile books and yarn and try to transfer my precription to the local pharmacy in Brundall (if not, a dash down the A11 every 2 weeks).
> 
> Since we would be filthy as fuck, (after weeks of using the cattle trough) a solitary existence is probably advised.


You aren't Rick Grimes by any chance are you


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 21, 2020)

We've started buying a little extra, but we are always well stocked in beans, corned beef, tinned tomatoes pilchards etc

We did buy 10l of UHT milk and 5Kg pf rice at the weekend.


----------



## campanula (Sep 21, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> You aren't Rick Grimes by any chance are you


 Who is?
 For sure, I go to  Asda for my dinner like most people, but have always been more than happy to eat  anything the dogs caught (I had lurchers and ferrets so mainly coney) and geese, game birds, muntjac and woodpigeons can be had for free.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

campanula said:


> Who is?
> For sure, I go to  Asda for my dinner like most people, but have always been more than happy to eat  anything the dogs caught (I had lurchers and ferrets so mainly coney) and geese, game birds, muntjac and woodpigeons can be had for free.


Asda market share round 15%, Tesco about 28%

So would take issue with Asda like most people.


----------



## campanula (Sep 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> So would take issue with Asda like most people.


Pffft, I wasn't being absolutely literal. Asda is my nearest supermarket and I used it as a general stand-in for all supermarkets / usual patterns of consumprion. As it happens, I haven't actually been to asda for bloody months because I have a nifty convenience store round the corner (for tea, loorolls, washing powder) and a local Waitrose for my free-range chicken.


----------



## campanula (Sep 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> So would take issue with Asda like most people.


 Pffft, I wasn't being absolutely literal. Asda is my nearest supermarket and I used it as a general stand-in for all supermarkets / usual patterns of consumprion. As it happens, I haven't actually been to asda for bloody months because I have a nifty convenience store round the corner (for tea, loorolls, washing poweder) and a local Waitrose for my free-range chicken.


----------



## campanula (Sep 21, 2020)

O ffs - quad posts appearing again WTF


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

campanula said:


> O ffs - quad posts appearing again WTF


I thought you did it for extra likes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Who'd have thought you'd have to stockpile food because Britain had become a kakocracy
> 
> This is the 21st century. It's shit



What do you mean, _have to_? I've been able to get by without stockpiling anything at all, even with the twats pointlessly panic buying earlier this year. In fact I had to eat a couple of the few tins of stuff I do keep on hand just in case, because the damn things were getting too old and would have been thrown away otherwise.

The Cold War's been over for nearly as long I've been alive, but I guess that hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2020)

campanula said:


> I haven't stockpiled anything...but I can always head off to the woods where there is a plentiful supply of deer, geese, partridge, pheasant, rabbits and (in extremis) squirrels. Can also raid my farming neighbour's sugar beet, maize and potatoes. I have a gunsmith friend, so weaponry isn't a problem (they do things differently in Norfolk)...and there are the 9 sheep currently eating nettles in a corner of the wood. Huge dock leaves for loo-roll and 2 recent tree disasters has left us with shitloads of wood (currently undergoing a fast seasoning). Oh yeah, I filled both propane bottles this weekend too.  We have not actually been in a pub or restaurant for years and the nearest animated life-force are cows and one grumpy cowman.. We do have to hang it out in town till the next weed harvest  (6 more weeks) and will probably stockpile books and yarn and try to transfer my precription to the local pharmacy in Brundall (if not, a dash down the A11 every 2 weeks).
> 
> Since we would be filthy as fuck, (after weeks of using the cattle trough) a solitary existence is probably advised.



Shit, you're living the dream.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2020)

NoXion said:


> What do you mean, _have to_? I've been able to get by without stockpiling anything at all, even with the twats pointlessly panic buying earlier this year.
> 
> The Cold War's been over for nearly as long I've been alive, but I guess that hasn't sunk in yet.


Tell you what, let's revisit this in a month and see how the end of the transition period went. Hopefully there'll have been no interruptions to the supply of food and maybe I'll feel a bit silly for getting some extra tins and pasta in. But the event I'm guarding against hasn't yet occurred so you may be being premature. As for the cold war no one I know of in the period I lived through it (early 70s on) stockpiled food. Never thought of it.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tell you what, let's revisit this in a month and see how the end of the transition period went. Hopefully there'll have been no interruptions to the supply of food and maybe I'll feel a bit silly for getting some extra tins and pasta in. But the event I'm guarding against hasn't yet occurred so you may be being premature. As for the cold war no one I know of in the period I lived through it (early 70s on) stockpiled food. Never thought of it.



I won't hold my breath. The doomsters' disasterbation fantasies somehow always end up never coming to pass. 20 years ago it was Peak Oil that was supposed to be turning the world into Mad Max. Recently some shriekers have proclaimed that climate change will kill us all in 10-20 years. Fie, I say.

As for prepping, you should know that whatever your personal experiences, the popularisation of that today has its roots in the US government's urging of preparedness for its citizens. I thought an apparent history buff like you might appreciate the wider socio-cultural drivers of such activity, but apparently no, if you didn't personally see it, it never happened.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I won't hold my breath. The doomsters' disasterbation fantasies somehow always end up never coming to pass. 20 years ago it was Peak Oil that was supposed to be turning the world into Mad Max. Recently some shriekers have proclaimed that climate change will kill us all in 10-20 years. Fie, I say.
> 
> As for prepping, you should know that whatever your personal experiences, the popularisation of that today has its roots in the US government's urging of preparedness for its citizens. I thought an apparent history buff like you might appreciate the wider socio-cultural drivers of such activity, but apparently no, if you didn't personally see it, it never happened.


Yeh. I live in the UK, not the USA, I have some tins of tomatoes and pasta and a couple of litres of oil, I haven't a load of hard tack or preparations for a months-long crisis. The phenomenon which is exercising you isn't something that's affecting me as I have neither the money nor the space - nor indeed the inclination - to hoard goods in preparation for the collapse of civilization.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 13, 2020)

We've got plenty of lamb and cabbage and carrots in this country, and cheddar cheese and onions.

If we have to do without grapes for a while I'm sure we'll manage to cope. Spain won't have our potatoes either so sucks for them I guess.

South Korea export plenty of satsumas so don't worry about next Christmas.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 13, 2020)

We had a Brexit Stash last time around which turned into a Covid Stash and is now back to being our Brexit Stash (and also my daughter and her boyfriend's Brexit stash as well) We have enough in the garage to last us a few months until either this is all sorted or enough of the rest of you have died of starvation for there to be enough to go round. Either way we're good.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 21, 2021)

My in laws have been stockpiling for years, just in case.
Just been speaking to ma in law who said they dipped into stash last night. They had sardines on toast, the sardines
had a use by date of Oct 2016! there were no ill effects.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> My in laws have been stockpiling for years, just in case.
> Just been speaking to ma in law who said they dipped into stash last night. They had sardines on toast, the sardines
> had a use by date of Oct 2016! there were no ill effects.



Just added sardines to tomorrows shopping list. Wife hates them, but I fucking love 'em.


----------

